# Lost Proteus Kit



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

EDIT... I've ade a Photobucket page I'll be updating from time to time with pics of the project as it progresses

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


I'm away from home working on a project, so all my model projects are on-hold... but I'm working on something that some of you will like A LOT!

I'm going to try out Print-A-Part with a 1 1/2 inch Proteus kit... a sort of recreation of the one taken by the evil birdie oh so long ago! I've come up with a very cool rig to be included with the kit for folding PhotoEtch windows. I'm thinking it's close enough to 1/350 scale to call it that.

I'm not going to do the molds, though... so I'll be looking for someone to actually cast the Resin parts for me... any leads would be much appreciated. Included here is a collection of images of the digital model in it's present state... LOTS of work left ot do on it, but I hope to send off a test "print" next week!

Price? I have no idea yet. I don't expect to make any real money of it... but it will be pretty expensive to produce. I'm thinking of the following..

Kit 1 - Simple solid one piece kit cast clear with some PE detail parts... 

Kit 2 - Fancy kit with Separate top and bottom hull, PE windows and details, full interior, possible crew figures.

Kit 3 - Clear cast miniaturizer base with PE screen of HEX pattern designed for backlighting.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

intriguing!

Why don't you contact Sarge of Wilco Models to see if you guys could partner up to bring this to market?

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*good suggestion...but...*

Thanks Dave... good suggestion... and that may end up happening... Da Sarge rocks, after all... but I kinda want to put a model into a box... y'know... ...make something! even... dare I say... with my name on it! part ego, part ... well... mostly all ego, I guess.

I just need to find someone that does GOOD mold making and parts casting... correct me if I'm wrong... but there's guys out there that do this?

I'm working on the masters... right now, digitally... but some of the really complex compound curves will just be fixed with putty and sanding on the tiny little masters. I'm going to try Print-a-Part, which seems to cater well to "our" market, as well as a more expenive "high end" engineering printer that promises really good resolution and surface quality. I'm curious to see the impact on time to clean up the larger parts, and the possibility of "printing" such small details as 1/350 scale figures.

The Laser rifle on the rear-most table... I'm thinking sillouette photo etched simply foldede at 90 degrees.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Good luck.

Who does "Print-A-Part"?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.printapart.com/

I originally got the link from this group... I've been dyin' ta try it.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, I have just the thing I need done. Not very detailed, it just has to be the right shape, and its not a difficult shape...until I try to make one. 

I just don't know how to make a 3-D graphic.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You'd be surprised how difficult some of these shapes can be! This sounds like a great idea--Randy Cooper just did a beautiful little Proteus diorama with the sub about three inches long, shown inside a section of vein. The Proteus is the best representation of the ship I've seen besides the Lunar Models one--but it is solid cast, all one piece except for the bubble and the engine nozzles. I'd love to see the windows done in etched brass like that!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

How much do they generally charge to make a 3D model from your design? What are the size limits? Very interesting process!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

To drewid142:
Just out of curiosity, I overlaid my copy of the original studio drawings of the Proteus over your digital renderings, and the relative dimensions are virtually identical! What was the source for your 3-D digital model?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I used the studio drawings posted on Lunadude site as the guide... but the drawings have a few problems... details that simply are impossible in real 3D space. My model, so far, corrects those... but the engines and lower rear bulge still have some work to be done... I need good reference material. I will do screen grabs of the movie if I can find a few shots that show the lower rear of the ship. I figure if I'm going to do this... I'd better do it right. I hope to post 3 views of my model for all you Proteus fans out there next week, and i will send the model to be printed very soon.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Screen Shots...*

I took a few screen shots of the film... and continued refining...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Almost Ready For Print-A-Part!*

I've worked out the top and bottom hull parts as shown... remember, I'm making a 1 1/2 inch kit! (although I'm dreaming of doing a 1/72 kit as well!)The window frames will be tiny photoetched parts to be built on a little rig to be cast in resin and included with the kit. I've still got some work to do building in the fitting edges for the window frames and the work counter. The middle window ledge shown here will not be part of the cast part, but will be part of the photoetch assembly... it's just too thin to cast.

I was careful to choose the split between top and bottom where it would be easy to putty and sand away the seam.

1/350 scale Proteus!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Neato!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*almost there...*

I'm in polygon hell... building out the frames for the photoetched windows... and I had about 2 days of misery finding the geometry problem to get the top hull to render as a solid... 3d tech stuff... but I've got it. I hoped to send away the file for "3d printing" this week... but maybe next week... 

I feel a scepticism in the lack of response... I've got a monster 350 refit build with interiors, 1/1000 TOS build with shuttle deck, and a 1/48 apollo build on hold and I've never posted a finished build... but... well.. don't we all... I am compelled to finish this to kit form. 

When I was 8 year old, I drew up plans in crayon for a Proteus kit, and asked my mom to mail it to Revell for me, asking them to please make a kit... so I do it myself! I have unbuilt Lunar Model kit and Wilco Kit... but I'm not satisfied... but Carson Dyle's build of the Lunar Models kit is my inspiration.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's looking pretty great...and I would love to see a 1/72 version...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Funny you should ask... that's exactly what I plan to do... but I want to finish the "lost" one and a half incher first... I just sent the files off to Print-A-Part for the first test print... but I'm having some questions about scale.

I thought about 1/144 and 1/48... but 1/144 is too small for coolness... and 1/48 has already been done by Wilco... although I may work up a replacement part for the upper hull and windows for that kit.

I've got little printouts of the 3 view of my model at scales ranging from 350 to 72 and 72 is looking like it has to be done! ...at about 7.3 inches long.

I'm building in channels for fiber optic lighting into the masters!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't take lack of responses as lack of interest or doubts, it's just you're venturing into new territory! It looks great so far, I'd definately be interested in one if you produce a kit!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Add me to that list!

Huzz
(Rabid Proteus fan)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I DID IT!

The Proteus is on it's way! The guy at Print-A-Part was very helpful, as I was having some problem getting things to scale properly on export. She will be 1.6 inches long. I'll post some photos of the parts when they get here, and then will work on polishing the masters and getting the photoetch parts worked up. I suspect I will have to do a second printing of the parts, though... it's my first time so I expect to see some things I hadn't anticipated... also I haven't finished designing the jig to help in building the photoetched window frames yet... 

but she will be the most accurate and detailed kit of the Proteus while at the same time, at 1/350 scale, by far the smallest! This is going to be a tweezer-teaser folks! You will DEFINITELY need magnifying goggles to work on this one.

Getting it printed up at 1/72 will cost over $500 bucks... so I'll make sure to polish the geometry fully before doing that one... I'll want to get that one right the first time.

The tiny 1.6 inch parts, HullTop, HullBottom, Kiosk, and a Hatch will cost only 30 bucks to print. Theres a few more parts to work up, but I wanted to see if it was going to work at all before investing any more time in it... I've already logged about 200 hours on creating the 3D model.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Someone should do a heart environment for the 1.6 inch kit--you could reallly do an amazing diorama at that scale.

I did a reasonably extensive photographic study of the 5 foot miniature before it was sold by Profiles in History--it's in pretty great shape! I'll be posting them at my flickr site eventually--it's connected to another project that I had to keep under wraps for quite a while but I think it's finally about to see the light of day.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow!!

Don't put it on any open window ledges!!!!!

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm kind of liking this digital to physical stuff... I was thinking about doing a forced perspective diorama kit of the laser in the brain with the proteus in the bg... larger scale figures in the foreground, with the Proteus and the Brain in forced perspective in the background.

dreams dreams dreams... first I better finish something... and that's going to be the 1.6 inch kit, then the 1/72 scale kit.

I would love to see more extensive photos of the filming model, though, before I send off the data to print the larger kit.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> I did a reasonably extensive photographic study of the 5 foot miniature before it was sold by Profiles in History--it's in pretty great shape! I'll be posting them at my flickr site eventually--it's connected to another project that I had to keep under wraps for quite a while but I think it's finally about to see the light of day.


About bloody time...  

I love what you've done, Drew. There are so many cool display possibilities. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> The tiny 1.6 inch parts, HullTop, HullBottom, Kiosk, and a Hatch will cost only 30 bucks to print.


Is the bottom hatch molded in? And by "kiosk," do you mean the launching cradle? Will the lighting ring that the pilot's bubble sits on be separate (because of the undercut)? What about the bubble itself, and the vertical fin?

I'm only being pesky about the details because I can't wait to get my hands on one of these babies!


jbond said:


> I did a reasonably extensive photographic study of the 5 foot miniature before it was sold by Profiles in History--it's in pretty great shape!


Thanks to Greg Jein's meticulous restoration job! I have photos of the miniature as it was when he acquired it, and it was in pretty funky condition.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> I...by "kiosk," do you mean the launching cradle?


I've traded a few emails with Drew re: this subject. By kiosk, he's refering to the interior console containing the chart table.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm doing the test print with separate hatch part... but it's gonna be tiny!

Planning to do the Proteus as it was at miniaturization... they added the ring of lights later... and the actual ring changed shape considerably... I was going to design it to be lightable about the ring... but it's just too darned small... I'll set the 1/72 scale kit up for that... so the ring is planned to be molded into the HullTop object.

I'm hoping, that due the the tiny size of these parts that I can get away with some otherwise difficult casting issues... but the Hull top will have to be a tiny little 3 part mold, I think. I'll do the first few castings... but I'm still looking for someone with GOOD casting skills to hire or partner with on this.

Kiosk is the central object in the interior... the diving room and the map table holding up the pilot station.

The cradle and miniaturization disk will be included... or offered as an easy add-on for those who don't want them.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*..working on photoetched parts plan...*

I'm working on the photo etched parts plan... and designing for fiber optic interior lighting.

I know the little wings are shown here with true 3D shape... but at this scale... i think they will end up as simple PE parts.

...by the way...I actually counted the rows of grill in the intakes and the vent above the map station. There's something about making a kit... you can't allow yourself the kind of creative freedom you do in your own build... because you will endure the scrutiny of every person that build the thing... I'm into it! I'm trying my best!

note that some of the PE parts will end up being cast into the masters... but wherever reasonable I will keep them separate... some like to keep the build simple... while others like to keep as much under the builder's control as possible... I tend to feel the later. The FineMolds Millenium Falcon is a great example... I LOVE that they made all the little parts separate pieces!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS Carson... YOUR Lunar Models build is largely responsible for inspiring me on this project!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> By kiosk, he's refering to the interior console containing the chart table.


The thing's 1.6 inches long and it has an INTERIOR!? Holy guacamole!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like I'm going to have to miniaturize myself to build this thing!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just sent off a file to test print a figure in 1/72 and 1/350 scales... I'll have a naked, bald Raquel Welch for my Proteus! She won't ship that way, of course... I'll be adding hair and cloths with paint, putty, and loving care.

I used Poser to poser the figure, then spent hours in Form Z deleting and cleaning up geometry so it would render as a solid for STL export... it was a pain... so there won't be lots of tests... I'll build the crew in Poser, then do all the clean up... that's assuming it's a success. I see no resaon why the 1/72 figure won't clean up nicely... but the 1/350 might be garbage. I'll try the same file on a more expensive higher resolution printer before giving up... in the wor't case... folks can use the L'arsenal figures, but I hope to make a custom crew. I'm trying to make this little beast a one of a kind insanity of tweezer lovin' fun!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Cora On The Proteus!*

...as I said... I'll be dressing her before she ships!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> When I was 8 year old, I drew up plans in crayon for a Proteus kit, and asked my mom to mail it to Revell for me, asking them to please make a kit... so I do it myself!


I did the same thing in my early teens. Designed my own Aurora-style _Proteus_ kit, complete with parts breakdown, instruction sheet, and box art. My non-SF-geek classmates would look at my drawings and say, "What's that — a spaceship?"


> _...as I said... I'll be dressing her before she ships!_


Forget the clothes — just throw a wig on her and she's ready to go! :devil: 
At less than 1/4" tall, who'll notice anyway?

BTW, the full-size _Proteus_ mockup measured 42 feet overall, which, according to my calculations, makes a 1.6-inch model exactly 1/315 scale. (Yes, I know you said it would be _close_ to 1/350. Just nitpicking again.)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

That brings up a good point...

all I know about the missing studio prop is that it was "about an inch and a half"...

I also see great reason to enjoy a 1/350 scale model for scale reference with others...

...but at this small scale the difference between each is difficult to measure without a calipre... but let's split hairs and get it right!

At exactly an inch and a half she would be 1/336

at exactly 1/350 scale she would be 1.44 inches long

what's your opinion? The print I did already is just a proof of concept, so there's no reason not to change scales right now... what would folks prefer...

"lost" proteus at an inch and a half________

1/350 scale Proteus at 1.44 inches________

GREAT POIONT SCOT! Bag the 1.6, and choose either the lost or the 350!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

maybe I'll sell the little 1.6 inch shell on evil bay when I'm done!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just printed out top view at 1.6 inches, 1.5 inches, and 1.44 inches... and studied it relative to the L'arsenal figures... I'm thinking do the true 1/350 scale 1.44 inches, which is close enough to "one and a half" to be the replacement of the lost proteus but also serves as "in scale" with other 1/350 kits... an important plus to many builders.

I'll still be open to input from any concerned fans... but I'm proceding with the plan to do her at 1.44 inches long and true 1/350 scale... even though, at this size, every little bit of size helps.

The 1.6 inch test will serve just fine as a proof of concept... I'll polish her up real nice just to see if I can!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

About that length of 42 feet for the full-size _Proteus_ — please don't take it as gospel! I remember reading that figure in L.B. Abbott's book _Special Effects – Wire,Tape and Rubber Band Style_, but unfortunately I no longer own a copy. The Lunar Models vacuform/resin kit measures 15" (not 16" as advertised), which in the stated 1/35 scale gives the ship a length of 43' 9" . So a model in true 1/350 scale would be exactly 1-1/2 inches long!

Oy!

Phil Broad, are you there? Do you want to weigh in on this?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah... I'm going to track down the gospel... but thanks for getting me to reexamine it!

Until I send the masters off to print, and lay out the Photo-etch... within the framework of the scales we're talking, I've got some time to figure it out.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

EDIT... I've ade a Photobucket page I'll be updating from time to time with pics of the project as it progresses

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just checked the FedEx site... the parts are in Memphis TN! I should get them tomorrow! Photos and a brief review of Print-A-Part tomorrow afternoon!

Test Figures will be here on Tuesday... I went ahead and did one at 1/350 and one at 1/72 just to see how it works... it's a naked, bald Cora... not because I'm a pervert... but because the cloths and hair will be easier to add after the printing. ...well... I did choose to do Cora first... go figure? I've also got the Pilot merged with the seat structure as a single part... but it's not ready to print yet.

Are we allowed to post photos of naked figures at 1/350 scale? 1/72? Where do we draw the line?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

I take it the flaps will move, right? :-D

Its looking great, this is just the kind of model I can get excited about. Very small, but very detailed, as if someone had shrunk down the real thing.

Josh


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Glad you're psyched comp!

I just registered with another company to try the more expensive polyjet printing process... just incase I'm not thrilled with the printapart results... but I think I'll be satisfaid based on what I've heard... I may try the polyjet anyway, just to know for sure what the differences are... see you tomorrow!

Of course the flaps move... how else would you steer it? By the way... has anyone ever wondered where the bathroom was on the Proteus?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I figured there must have been a small airline-style toilet somewhere in the aft compartment. It was never seen, of course, but then we never saw any bathrooms on the starship _Enterprise_ either.

And just to be picky, a submarine has diving planes, not flaps.

Looking forward to seeing the parts!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

AAAARGH!

I just realized the estimated delivery date says Mar 27th! So it'll get here Tuesday.

So planes have flaps and subs have planes?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

so what do flaps have? How are you going to represent the dome on the top, and the actual glass of the front windows?

Josh


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dome will be vacuformed I think.

Windows will be 8 tiny, possibly lasercut, clear plastic sheet between top and bottom layer of folded photoetched brass. I want the windows to be nice and clear and nice and flat, so properly futured up, they should gleam with nice specular flash when reflecting light.

Time waits for no man. No man is an island. Therefore... time waits for an island.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

compucrap said:


> . . . so what do flaps have?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.funshop.com/images/fs_c0969_l.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



Flappers!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...perhaps I should make a teeny little 1/350 scale flapper Cora for the interior? ...no, that cigarette is just way too thin for this scale... I'll stick to the jumpsuit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Flapper For Scot*

Here Scot... How about this?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Cute.  

You're including the bracing beams also? Incredible! I just hope I don't need the skill of a watchmaker to assemble this thing!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*It's Real!*

It's real small! Wow... seeing it and holding it as a physical thing makes me realize just how small I'm going here... but the parts are amazing! There is a rough surface that will take quite a bit of work to smooth out... and I'm sending off files to get them Polyjet printed... more expensive, but promises smooth surface... we'll see. You can view photos of the parts on my photobucket site at 

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's CRAZY!  :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

by far the neatest thing Ive seen in a while


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!

So... seriously... my magnifying goggle just aren't cutting it. I need to know the best otpical assist device for working on little things like this. 

Advice?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Good to see you added a new pic of the parts. How did you get them white like that, primer?

As too magnifying, first, what kind of opitical device have you been using? There are several kinds of model tools that have magnifying glasses built in. However, if your already using one and its not powerful enough, I'd suggest trying on some cheap magnifying glasses you see in the pharmacy. They come in different powers, plus they free up your hands since you wear them.

Josh


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm already using these http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=81838 They are great... but I'm taking it to a new level now... I think I want a really powerful freestanding magnifier.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It's amazing I've gotten this far without a "comprimise"... but I've decided on the first. I'll be doubling the thickness of the thin edge running along the outside edge of the Proteus. It's so thin that just hitting it with a little primer caused it to warp. It's just not going to be practical. I'm separating the 1/72 and 1/350 files, to keep the 1/72 accurate, but making the comprimise on the 1/350 for practicality.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Amazing! So what are we talking about in terms of materials and costs, any ideas yet? I'm assuming it will be resin with photoetched parts--what about the 1/72 version windows?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Price? Way too early to know... this is my first kit. It's a labor of love. I'm just barreling forward on the assumption that someone will want it! I think I'll do a simple solid cast but perfectly detailed kit for those who want one on the cheap. The fancy kit... with interior... I'm concerned that casting some of the parts will be very problematical, though I'm hoping to get someone that really knows their casting to help me see it through. I'm also entertaining the possibility of making a limited run of kits with some original polyjet printed parts... like the support beams with proper I beams and holes... it can be done on the printer... but it can't be cast consistently... I think. I'll work out some of these details over the next few weeks... but the solid cast kit may be available very soon. I think I'm about two months away from shipping the fancy kit with interior... I don't get to work on this full time, but I have had the last two weeks free to work on it... hence the rapid progress recently.

I'll be doing another test print on the fancier Polyjet by the end of the week... so next week I should post some really cool stuff! Inlcuding a first pass at the 1/72 kit to start thinking about how I can maximaize it's quality.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

What's shakin', Drew?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...got my head down, man! I'm workin' night and day on this! I decided to stop posting until I had something "real" to show.

...quick status...

Proteus 1/350 almost ready for final "molding"
still needs figures, fiber optic routing, base, decals, and a few odds and ends
Icarus 1/350 ready for final "molding" in a day or two
just needs fiber optic routing channels
Proteus 1/72 test build... 
just going to see how she looks at 1/72... but plan to rez up details as far as i can get away with before kitting her.
Icarus 1/72... same... doing a test print... but plan to trick her out to the max for the larger scale.



Here's a look... larger versio0ns on my photobucket at http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/

If the gods are kind... there willbe some cool little 1/350 kits to sell at Wonderfest!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... so I dream big! Kitting this thing is way out of the question before Wonderfest... but I just booked a room for the show... my first time ...and I'll be there with a built 1/350 Proteus and Icarus! I'm booked on a paying job right now... but I have the 350 Icarus parts in hand... and will make the Proteus parts soon! This will be a one of a kind... as the parts are too expensive to produce... I'm still planning to figure out a way to mold them practically... but right now I'm just too darned busy with the real job. I'll post a pic or two when I'm into the build... but it will end up being a bit of a sprint!

What was I thinking... by the way... I can't even look at the parts wihtout a magnifying glass!

IMAGE INCLUDED - 1/350 Scale ICARUS... SMALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowdawn (May 1, 2007)

I'm new here, but I must say...Keep it up! This is a most impressive thread to read from beginning to present. I like how you're taking this model into your own hands. I can't wait to see this idea come to fruition. P.S. I had no idea what the "Proteus" was until I researched and found that it was from the classic movie "Fantastic Voyage"; (I hope I'm right about that) but that is all arbitrary...you are definately an engineer. Enough butt kissing from me...keep going!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> OK... so I dream big! Kitting this thing is way out of the question before Wonderfest... but I just booked a room for the show... my first time ...and I'll be there with a built 1/350 Proteus and Icarus! I'm booked on a paying job right now... but I have the 350 Icarus parts in hand... and will make the Proteus parts soon! This will be a one of a kind... as the parts are too expensive to produce... I'm still planning to figure out a way to mold them practically... but right now I'm just too darned busy with the real job. I'll post a pic or two when I'm into the build... but it will end up being a bit of a sprint!
> 
> What was I thinking... by the way... I can't even look at the parts wihtout a magnifying glass!
> 
> IMAGE INCLUDED - 1/350 Scale ICARUS... SMALL!!!!!!!!


Oh, man. I realize I've not posted words of encouragement here, but I was actually looking forward to the _Icarus_ kit. While I find the design impractical, I still love how it looks. Plus, I was wondering how it might look on the hangar deck of the PL Refit kit.  

Oh, well. Good luck w/the _Proteus_! I might well buy that one, tho know it won't likely fit in the PL Refit's hangar.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't worry Griff! I will Kit both of these at 350 scale... but I'll need to beef them up a tad for casting... or maybe... if it builds well... I'll also offer the actual printed kit for those who are willing to cough up some dough for the ultimate... but at present it cost me 80 bucks or so to print the thing... and that's not allowing for a penny of "profit"... that's just the cost of using an $80,000 printer at a service company. The printed kit alos requires some extensive surface polish and sanding. My plan is to re-work the model to make it castable so I can sell it for about $30 or so.

I will do the same for the Proteus, I've already made a 1/350 Phoenix, and I'm planning to do a whole series of SciFi vehicles at 1/350 scale... I really like the microscopic detail!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

drew,
how's about a 350 scale V'GER? :tongue:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't know... Lou! Can you make a set of soft and fuzzy painting templates for it?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll get right on it.

You know, when I first saw the movie and Decker says its over 82 AUs in diameter, I asked what's an AU?.

I found out its a measure of "Italians asking for your attention".

now imagine 82 italians asking "A, U"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Booo! I'm ashamed to say that I know you, Lou.  

How 'bout a V'ger in 1/2500 scale?


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

*350 V'Ger*

At 1/350 V'Ger would be an impossibly impressive kit, coming in at near 21.8 millions miles in diameter, don't think even i have the room for that one. Of course in 1/2500 it a bit more managable at 3.05 million :tongue:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

and then some fool would still try to come up with a light kit! :freak:


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

The problem with it being 21 million miles in diameter is that you'd have to be careful to keep the Moon from bumping into it and messing it up.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Holy Miniature Monkies!*

This is very exciting. I am very interested in this.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

LUNADUDE! I LOVE YOUR SITE MAN!

I've been laying low becauseI've had to travel a ton for work over the last few months... but parts are on the way for my 350 Proteus master AND first pass on the 1/72 Proteus master. I'm going to do a quick test build pf the 350 Proteus and bring it with me to Wonderfest! These parts are so small and intricate... molding will be a challenge... but I've got some plans put together for that. I WAS thinking I could ship "printed" kits... but further analysis proved that not to be realistic... so I'll be casting these little babies... 

I'll post some pics late this week... an eleventh hour effort!

Lunadude... you, Carson Dyle, jbond, and Phil Broad are on my short list for sending out complimentary thank you kits of the 350 Proteus... thanks for maintaining your site!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey, what am I, chopped liver? Does my photo survey of the 5-foot miniature count for nothing?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

chopped liver? no... read it again, I think you missed something.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Ah, this is what comes from having a short, unobtrusive screen name, poor eyesight and not enough coffee this morning. Woohoo!! This is definitely one of the coolest projects to come down the pike in a long time--very excited to see someone doing the Proteus justice, and if I played any tiny part in that I couldn't be more proud. I love the idea of someone doing a bunch of 1/350 sci fi subjects, especially since I have a MR Enterprise and a Polar Lights refit well on the way to completion. And I'm even more excited about seeing a good 1/72 scale Proteus...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm with you, bond... j... bond.

I'm planning on doing a whole boatload of sci fi vehicles in 1/350... but the ones that come out small at that scale... flying sub, phoenix (first contact), moonbus, jupiter 2, spindrift, Icarus, etc etc etc... All with interiors and figures! I have a designer friend working up a logo for Crow's Nest Micro-Masterpieces... because the first kit is the lost Proteus stolen by the evil hollywood crow (...no relation to Bruce lee).

...but as soon as I finish the 350 proteus, I'm turning full power on the 72 Proteus... and then I'm going to do an expensive but super-duper detailed 1/24 Proteus for the Proteus fareaks... like myself.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Count me in...those ships are going to look great sitting underneath my refit...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Way cool stuff, I need a tiny Proteus...and a big one!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Omg*



drewid142 said:


> ...complimentary thank you kits...


 :thumbsup: 

That is almost as good as getting to pull antibodies off Cora! I may have to go change my pants.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool stuff! I like the _Icarus_ a lot!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

"We lost the moon." They shut down my fuel cells... the whole smash!

Sorry for the gibberish... I'm distraught. I just got the word form the guys running the 3D printer... my window frames and inner girders were too fragile to survive the process... I've got to go back to the digital model and beef it up for the 1/350 kit, or I may try my original Photoetched approach. I was holding out for the finest of detail, and by golly I'll get it done... but there's no way I'll have a build ready for wonderfest. I'll bring the parts to the ugly shirt happy hour for those who may be interested in sharing my anguish. The 1/72 kit will be SPECTACULAR, but this 1/350 kit has seriously challenged me at every turn. I will endeavor to perservere... er... persevere... oh... whatever. Oh... look at the time... it's happy hour.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The window frames have always been the big challenge for this subject...at that scale would it be easier to just do a full clear canopy and force us to paint the lines on? I'd certainly want a separate frame piece at any larger scale but for a model that's an inch or so...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142I may try my original Photoetched approach. [/QUOTE said:


> Me thinks this is still your best bet with regard to the window frames.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Crow's Nest Micro-Masterpieces is Born!*

I'm affraid I have to agree... either a clear canopy part cast, or photoetch... but holding out for perfection is why this little bugger is going to be spectacular... by the way... I disobeyed orders and didn't shut down the fuel cels... good thing... one of my prints is salvagable... there's no way to kit the thing with this approach... but I'm back trying to finish a build for Wonderfest! Tonight I'll try glueing clear windows onto angelhair frames... I smell disaster... but I gotta try!

Oh... I have a logo for my "company"


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

As I have been AFK for a while, this little project has me a little intrigued. Also as I am a watchmaker and am quite used to very small parts, "I LIKE IT!"
One thing you forgot about with the 1/350 scale. There are a ton of naval vessel kits available in that scale. Thus the figures and other photoetched items.

As to resin casting, I got into that a few years ago. Was thinking about doing micro sailing ships using some readily available (at the time) white metal waterline ships. The material that I found for the molds was quite good. The resin that I had at the time though had a working time of something like 45 seconds. Waaaay too fast. I was able to make it work for the small castings I was making. As I had designed the molds well my castings always came out.

As I look at your parts currently the big problem is going to be "how to do the mold". There needs to be a way to place or inject the resin into the mold. Currently your parts, (while quite well done btw) are going to be massively challenging to do this with.

I also just want to say thanks for the info on the printer service.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

You are probably very very right on the molding issues... I do have a plan... but I've never done this before. I've actually been planning to "print" mold masters, rather than parts... thus giving me the digital control over complex parting lines and mating tabs... we'll see... I'll do the real sanding and polishing on the mold masters... this will also speed the process of making replacement rubber when they get tired... in theory.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Crashed and Burned again...*

Well... I cut the windows... very fine work... I folded the windows... squinting a lot... then I test fit them... ooooof... the angel hair window frames broke. My plan was to get the windows installed first... to add strength... then work on resurfacing the printed part.

Well... details that small are simply too fine for plastic... I'll try the Photoetch solution and casting windows and frames... but they won't be as clear as I want...

Edit... Abandoning ship... I'll have to try the other solutions... THIS won't ever work. No build for Wonderfest.

I'll get ready to castclear windows and work up some Photoetch parts and try both solutions... I really want to find a way to use nice flat clear plastic for the windows.

I'm asking folks that might want to build this eventually... would you rather I cast the top hull in clear with the windows in place... or make a separate clear cast part for the windows... keeping in mind that at this scale fit is absolutely critical... or would you want the challenge of building out the tiny little Photoetched frames and folded clear plastic windows... keepiing in mind that at this scale it is very very precise work.... just wondering what kind of opinions you'all might have. My goal is to get the clearest windows possible to show off the fact that there is a nice nice interior.

I'm just so bummed... I had a week and a half to work on this... and I spent it trying to get a build together for Wonderfest... instead of working on the end product... like I SHOULD have been doing... I've got 2 days to get some work on this done... then I'm off to Wonderfest and a week of work in California afterwards... then... I'm going into making molds... I'm going to try modling the top hull with windows in clear and see how that does... if the resulting windows are not satisfactory, I will try the photoetche route. When I first concieved of doing this... it was an outlandish idea for a folding rig that could be cast that got me started... but as I have messed with it... I've found the smallness to be very daunting... but I'm in love with the idea of making a "Micro-Masterpiece" of the Proteus.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Making the entire top half, including the windows, in transparent plastic and masking off the windows before painting might be the way to go, if the plastic can be made optically clear at that size. Would the undercut of the horizontal framing pose a problem?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input Scotpens... that's exactly what I'm working on right now.

Would someone please say something about the logo... I got a friend of mine to work up a logo for me, and he wants me to tell him how folks like it... I gotta quote someone... the bird, the eggs, and the Proteus... I think he did a cool deal... I just need one quote to tell him it's "cool"

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=41718


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Would someone please say something about the logo...


That is great, I like it a lot. I totally agree with the crow, the model is a "shiny object" and my kids should have it in their nest!

Good choices on fonts, and design elements.

Maybe some more contrast on the crow, when we reduce it (here at the secret CMDF facility), the crow kinda gets muddy (hard to "read"). Consider using some brighter high lights on him.

The logo does focus on the Proteus, if you plan other kits, you might want a little less specific. It would give you room to grow.

This will make a great shirt!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I really like logo the way it is. Very original, and since the Proteus is the first model, it is fitting. Also, the logo tell in a way, a piece of the history of Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Interior Detail*

Thanks Guys! I'll let the artist know his work is appreciated! And that's what I was thinking... I wanted the Proteus in the logo in a very subtle way... to remember my first kit!

Here's a few shots of the figures and the Map Table.

When I make the molds, I'll put smoother surfaces on the parts... these are just quickee build tests.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Frak!! That's awesome!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*As far as I can go for now...*

Well... this is as far as I can go without the new parts... I just wanted something to bring with me to the ugly shirt party at wonderfest! The paint job is just brushed on... not perfect... it's just a test build, and a rushed one at that... but I like it!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Salute*



F91 said:


> Frak!! That's awesome!


I totally agree. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Enjoy the fest!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys! 

I'm all packed up, the Proteus prototype is in a tiny little box packed with foam, and I'm heading to Kentucky in the morning! I'll be away working in California for the next week, then I'll get started on molds for my first cast parts! A few weeks from now I should have "real" parts to show.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An amazing model! Enjoy WF!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Bravo, Drew.

Can't wait to get my mits on one of those babies.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Rob!

Hey... a bunch of you at the show had WAY better camera than mine and took some great pics of my prototype... can you post them or PM me and email me a couple of those shots!

I'm away on business... but I'll be home next week and will resume work on her!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sadly, I missed seeing your Proteus (and most everything else Friday), but El Gato was raving about it when I got in and had some good pics. Maybe next year!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That was just AMAZING....I could not believe my eyes!

I'm not much for 'micro' size / small scale kits but WOW!....count me in on one for sure!

Thanks for bringing it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> Hey... a bunch of you at the show had WAY better camera than mine and took some great pics of my prototype... can you post them or PM me and email me a couple of those shots!
> 
> I'm away on business... but I'll be home next week and will resume work on her!


Dang it, dude! I missed it and you never came by the Suite! (you either, Troy!!!) I never had the chance to do more than a really quick walk-thru about half of the contest room. With the exception of the section I was judging, I didn't even have a chance to look at anything close up.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragment folks! Sorry you missed it Griff... hopefully you'll have your paws on one soon. 

I met some folks at the show that might be able to help me get her into resin real soon. I'm away on business for a week, but in the evenings I'm working on modifications for the next and potentially final master. I'm going to try her with the hull top cast in clear and the windows built in. If it fails it will be one of 2 reasons... windows not clear enough, or I made the windows too thin... I'm still willing to screw up a few times to maximize the quality, so I'm trying some very thin windows that may be difficult to cast... we'll see.

The figures came out great. The hatches are too thin to be extra parts at this scale, so they will be cast into the hull parts. I'm going back to the original plan of photoetching the control surfaces and a few detail parts for the interior. The stand parts will be included, but the miniaturizer base will be an add-on, as there seem to be quite a few folks that will build her in some sort of diorama setting that won't use it. I haven't talked to anyone about getting decals printed up, but I will soon.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I still think a heart atrium diorama would be incredible for this although that sounds like it might be somebody else's job!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I plan to display mine in an over-sized, scratch-built hypodermic needle.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's an even better idea! Or maybe someone can display it in a giant champagne glass with red food dye and cheerios...


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Or a huge clear resin teardrop.....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Photos from Wonderfest*

Ken Brannan was nice enough to send me some photos he took of my Proteus prototype at the show... see below... these are shrunk down for posting... but they show the good and the bad... there's going to be a lot of work on the next masters set... finishing the surfaces for casting.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Resin Question... for you casters out there... Regarding the Upper Hull with windows integrated into the part... 

...what kind of resin would you cast a clear part... that needs to be durable, but absolutely as clear as possible? ...and where would I order it? I'm working on the next and last master! I'll have to cast a part from the digitally printed part, then sand, putty, and polish the resin copy to perfection as the real master for molds and kits and junk. I won't do the master in clear, but I want to test it out to verify that it is good enough. The windows HAVE to be clear.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Most resin manufacturers have a water clear variety (at least I personally know of the Smooth-On version). But be prepared - 

Clear resins will definately need to be pressure cast, especially at those sizes. Some of them have very slow cure times as well - some require a slow bake to get the final cure (you can debate me on this, sure , but it's kinda the truth). To get your clear windows, your masters will have to be extremely smooth or else you'll get a bit of a fog effect on the cast parts (you might anyway).

This will likely be the most tricky part for you to deal with.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

I've been following this thread for awhile. I really hope to see this as a kit. My suggestion is to NOT cast this in resin, but have it die-cast. Jimmy Flintstone does some TOP NOTCH work in this area. He could get it done and get it done right. 

Bob


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

die-cast? 

...I am always open minded.... 
but I suspect the volume of sales on this particular item (50 units?) might not support any further investment. The money I've already spent on it will most likely have to be recouped in sales of the 1/72 kit.

Jimmy Flintstone... are you out there? PM me please.



As for the smoothness of the windows on the master... 
I'm allowing an extra thickness in the digitally printed master to add thin sheets of styrene for each window surface... inner and outer surfaces... the surface of the Hull will be sanded and puttied and polished, but the windows themselves I want to get really right... perfectly flat and smooth and shiney. They are the star of the ships design and must be right.

Clear Casting advice...
Thanks for the tips on clear casting... I'm almost certainly partnering with someone else with experience to cast the kit parts, but I need to do some tests myself along the way. I've actually spoken with a number of folks about taking the masters to produce the kits, but they all consistently said it's too small and the expected sales are too low to take it on... 

...and so I march on! 

Crow's Nest Micro-Masterpieces is born!


www.crowsnestmodels.com coming soon


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I think what Bobman means is SPIN CAST. Essentially that would be a white metal version that would still be a kit, not a Hot Wheels style die cast.
Spin casting white metal is relatively inexpensive, but you need the equipment to do it.
It would add a bit more stability to such a small piece to be made of metal rather than resin.
AT


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't think proper window frames is wise at this scale, even if intending to cast in metal. Properly scaled, they are very very thin, and exaggeration is not attractive. I've got to try clear casting with properly scaled details first... if it works.

Still... Is Jimmy Flintstone "the man" for spincasting white metal parts?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

A Taylor said:


> I think what Bobman means is SPIN CAST. Essentially that would be a white metal version that would still be a kit, not a Hot Wheels style die cast.
> Spin casting white metal is relatively inexpensive, but you need the equipment to do it.
> It would add a bit more stability to such a small piece to be made of metal rather than resin.
> AT


Thanks AT. Spin Cast is what I was thinking of. And yes, Jimmy Flintstone is the MAN for the job.

Bob


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

EDIT: I looked up some sites for companies that do spin casting metal parts... very cool stuff, indeed! I fear the EXTREME thinness of the window frames will still be far too fine... but I'm going to remember this process for the future!

I'm sticking to the plan to try clear casting the top hull ...for now.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

drewid142 said:


> EDIT: I looked up some sites for companies that do spin casting metal parts... very cool stuff, indeed! I fear the EXTREME thinness of the window frames will still be far too fine... but I'm going to remember this process for the future!
> 
> I'm sticking to the plan to try clear casting the top hull ...for now.


Clear casting the top hull *is* the way to go.:dude: Jimmy could do both: clear cast the top hull and spin cast the rest.:thumbsup: I don't work for Mr. Flintstone, but do own some of his kits. He could do this and do it right.

Bob (just trying to help)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I found this image of a Hypodermic Needle magniffied 100x

http://www.mos.org/sln/sem/need100.gif


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

A call for help... Backlit Printing.

I've got a screwy plan for the miniaturizer platform... but I need to do something wierd with backlit film. Are there any know-it-alls out there that are familiar with backlit printing... by the way, I'm a CG artist by trade, Ive got backlit film, a color laser writer, and a color inkjet printer, and I know what I can do with them... I'm looking for something that will require "high-end" or service bureau printing... Any help would be appreciated. Private message me, please.

Status
Final master almost ready
Photoetch parts almost ready
Decals... not even looked at yet...

I'm trying to get this thing done in between my real work... SOON!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually looking back at the prototype still with the frames, I think the frames would work. Here is the key point though, you would need to use some 2mil clear plastic. That is 2 thousandths of an inch thick. VERY Thin!

I could have inserted the windows in your framed top part. But I would have had to find the plastic first. I have had some in the past. It is used in the letter size page protectors and is fairly easy to work with. (cheap too) You just have to find the right stuff. The great bonus is that being very thin it works scale wise in this model.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sounds cool... but it's very important that they stay nice and FLAT to catch light... shiny and futured... y'know. The really thin stuff wouldn't have the rigidity I think is needed for good effect.

I don't think the problem is the clear windows themselves, it's casting the ultra thin frames... thicker frames would work, but would then ruin the true scale look of the finished model.

I actually made the windows, cut and folded from clear plastic sheet... but the frames were way too thin to apply even the slightest pressure to before they crumbled.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*I'm nearing the finish line!*

Big Update folks!

FINAL masters for the 1/350 Proteus have been sent to the caster... he will make me resin copies, I will polish and resurface... adding a few more subtle details... then he'll start making parts for kits.

I sent final vector art to be photo-etched... 

Vacuform domes are in the works... everything is moving forward. 

Some really great folks have signed onto help out with the project. I've sent emails to all of them asking for their permission to mention them by name... Lou Dalmaso got back to me... he'll be doing tiny little painting masks for the windows to be included in the kits. When I hear back from the others I'll post a sort of credits for the project. 

Shown below... fist shot shows the final 1/350 Hull Top (to be clear cast) next to the Map Table and assorted parts for the 1/72 kit! Then a series of views of the 1/72 Maptable. I'll post shots of the 1/72 hull by the end of the week! The figures shown here are the 1/350 figures scaled up... but I'm doing much better figures for the 1/72 kit... the naked Cora figure can be seen standing next to the map table in the first shot... Sorry... but I will be dressing her before she goes out! I plan to include seated and standing figures... the hatches open, the back room and interior of the airlock will also be included!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Nice!*

Extreme kewlness! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Holy jumpin'....gimme that 1/72 kit!!!! The 1/350 is going to look great sitting underneath my MR Enterprise too...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow!! That's outstanding!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lovely work!!

May I comment that Cora's hair in the movie was a very particular style; lots of great pics on Cloudster. If you can get the hair right, people will instantly recognize even a 1/72 figure as Cora Peterson. If you look at the "Fantastic Cora" resin kit on Cult's site, that is a great kit. But for me, it just does not look like Raquel Welch as she appeared in Fantastic Voyage - the hair is completly wrong IMHO.

Have you got a price point on that 1/72 scale kit? And more pics of the hull? Awesome interior work!!!

Huzz
(Rabid Prote-oid)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave... I completely agree... I've got a whole folder of pics of Cora and assorted Raquesl head shots... I'll do my best. I'm going to try real hard to get each of the characters to look like their on-screen counterparts. 

1/72 Hull Pics end of week. 

My caster prefers to remain annonymous until the parts are done... but I hope to have pics of cast parts soon for the 1/350 kit.

Price point on the 1/72? I don't know... really for either... I'll get out my calculator and figure it. Quite frankly, I expect to lose money on the 1/350 kit, even if I charge 40 or 50 bucks for it. I don't expect to sell more than around 50 of them. I hope to actually make some money on the 1/72 kit. Because this has been an educational adventure for me... my first kit, I've done more test prints and experiments than could be considered practical... but I'm hell bent on making both kits the best they can be in terms of accuracy, detail, and buildability.

THANKS for the encouragement folks!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
if I make the window masks smaller than the windows, when you paint the whole thing and pull up the vinyl, wont the remaining paint give you the impression of the frames? and they would be the thickness of a coat of paint.

make sence to you?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yup - I tried to do the same with the figures in my Wilco Proteus kit, copious pics in "My Gallery". 

When I got my kit from Sarge, one of the things I did was to modify the Cora to look a bit more like she did in the movie. I think its an improvement and Sarge liked it so much he included the revised figure in his future kits. I'm just a casual modeller though; a professional type ought to be able to do a great job on a 1/72 Cora.

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou... Interesting thought... and I'm embarased to admit that I hadn't thought of it... also... I if I insist on having the frames in the model... perhaps I could take a page from the REL manual... sand and polish the windows of the master to the required smoothness... then use a coat of primer or two to put the frames back... and if I use the same templates that you make for the model in that process... then it serves as the ultimate marker for template placement... thoughts?

Dave... your figure was a big improvement... the hair brought the illusion home I think. Nice Job. We'll see how I do... 

My plan is to make the characters nice and delicate... more to scale and not so bulky. The figures shown above are the 1/350 figures scaled up, but I'll be making 2 whole new sets of figures... maybe 3... definite... Interior Standing, and Interior sitting... possible set of diving/swimming figures for the diorama folks... maybe just include the standing, and make the sitting and swimming add-ons to keep the cost and complexity down... thoughts?

On the swimming figures, though, it's hard to nail down the poses... so many unique opportunities... lungs working the snokel, ear cleaning off the intakes, brain doing the laser surgery... or less interesting generic... also looking for thoughts... I'll be starting the final 1/72 figures in about a week.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...deleted... thinking...


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

A couple of quick questions. What software are you using to build the computer models, and you mentioned a "hi-res" printing company as well.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Eagle... I use Form-Z and Maya for the 3D modelling... I'm a CG animator.

I was looking into Higher Rez printing... but eventually decided that the output of the Invision Printers was the best for my needs... printapart.com uses the Invision HR machine... great for SMALL parts, but a very small build volume. The Invision SR machine has a larger build volume, but less resolution in the XY plane... smae as the HR in the Z plane. You can find out more using Google.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

But how is the 1/72 kit being done? You can't do something that size with 3D printers can you?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm cobbling together a solution... the smaller interior parts are printed on the Invision HR machine... and I've got a deal with someone that runs the Invision SR machine to print out the Hulls... but It's expensive... 300 bucks a shot. I've got a test print coming in a day or two... I won't be able to afford more test prints... so I'll do ALL the modifications digitally and try to print a final master and hope I get it all right.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info drewid. I have and am familiar with 3D Studio Max. I have the student versions 5 and 6. I find it fairly easy to use, just a whole lot of things that it can do that I don't yet know how to use. Then again I use it mainly with computer games.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Delays...*

well... they are having troubles with the equipment, so my 1/72 Hulls are delayed... rats... I'll be posting pics of the interior parts masters next week... here's a teaser image or two of the CAD files...

1/350 parts are at the caster...


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, if the parts on the 1/72 come out that clean & crisp, I'm in!!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That is amazing...but if it's costing you $300 a pop to MAKE these I hate to think what the kit would cost.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

That's just the cost to print the master... and/or test parts... which then get's heavily worked over with sanding, putty, photoetch details, etc... then it's back to good old fashioned casting. There's some signifcant cost associated with designing this way... but significant advantages, as well. I estimate I'll spend about $1500 or so in the design process... then whatever costs get added into production, for casting, photoetch, a little scratch building, etc... I should come out with an awesomely detailed kit somewhere in the 100 to 150 range I'm guessing... complete with interior and figures. My intention is to enjoy what I'm doing, so making it cool is really the only thing that matters a lot to me. As for the cost per kit... since I'm yet to ship the 1/350 kit, this is still, effectively, my first kit... we'll see how it goes... but man, it's looking really really sweet!

...also... I looked seriously into possibly "printing" kits... but a number of things caused me to rule it out... the surface texture of the printed parts needs to be re-worked to eliminate the topographical banding that results from the printing process, the wax support material that is part of the printing process makes the parts uncooperative for painting and glueing, the resolution of the printing process, although fantastic, still leaves lots of space for photoetch and scratching to add to the level of detail desired... oh... and it's just too darned expensive on a per unit basis.... but it would be nice... you can "print" parts that would essentially be un-castable.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great work, Drew. Can't wait to see how all this comes together.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

At $100 to $150 you have made a sale..I can't believe you're making the BACK room too...cutaway Proteus!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

You could cut away parts like the removable walls of the full size set, perhaps! I gave thought to doing that in the kit... but most folks would probably rather not have the seams to deal with... I think...


http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Proteus/proteus09.jpg


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... so this is too cool... if you want to see the Proteus Hull being printed... for the next few hours... it's currently 9:15 EST... you can go to --DELETED--
EDIT---too late... it's done... I can't tell by looking if it worked, though...

It's kind of hard to see because the support material covers the actual model... but it's still really cool!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well this is a HobbyTalk first. 

These are indeed days of miracles and wonders.   

Please keep us posted!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I got the hulls and they look fantastic! I need to do some extensive sanding to get the fit right... I went a little tight on it and I don't want to force it... too expensive to screw it up. I've got a complete set of interior parts too! I'll clean them up, hit'em with a little primer, because the printed parts are not photogenic, and I'll post pics in a few days.

Note... there will be one more round of revision and a new set of masters built for the final, so the primer on these is just so they look good and I can study them more easily.

No word from the guy doing the casting on the 350 parts yet...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*1/72 Scale Proteus*

Enjoy!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Congrats, Drew. She's a beauty. :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

WAAAAAAAAUGHGHGGH!!!!! Fantastic!! I gotta have one!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That is nothing short of amazing. You've got about twice the amount of interior detail as the Lunar Models Proteus (which ain't exactly chopped liver) in a model half the size!

Any estimate yet on a production date?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys! I'm pretty excited myself! I went back and replaced some of the last images with higher rez versions... you can see that the surfaces will need a lot of hand work before they can be real casting masters... but I promise they will be perfect by the time it goes out to you guys!

Production date? I wish I knew... The caster called me the other day... I should have some actual cast 1/350 parts in my hands soon... I expect I'll be done designing the 1/72 parts in a month or so... then onto production work... I guess some time this fall for both the 350 and the 72 scales.

As an aside... I went through the movie and grabbed about a hundred frames to get such details as the back of the hatch door to the rear work room, the panels on Cora's side of the work table, and the correct shape of the dive chamber... I'll make sure they all get posted when I'm done for those who want some more reference material. Note that the photos posted today have a completely new shape to the dive chamber... it goes straight down below the middle angle... also, there are a few cool details I found that I'm yet to add... little things... but even the guages on the panels are correct 
...well.. darned close, anyway. And when you install the windows... they will be perfectly flat... throw on a little Future, and they will catch light like the facets of a jewel!


----------



## DROIDR2 (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW!! That is beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

How is the bubble top being done?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been proceding under the assumption that the domes would be Vacuformed... I've got a guy trying to make the TINY little domes for the 350 kit... difficult... and need to be precise at that scale... I think the larger 72 scale will be quite simple.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

have you looked at doll's eyes for the 350 bubble? I remember using the tops of tiny ones for the windows on the nautilus...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Very good suggestion Lou... I actually had a 4mm Doll's Eye with me at Wonderfest... here's a link to a photo Ken took of it at the show... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42241

I wasn't very happy with it... it was pretty much the right size but it wasn't a true dome... it sort of had a curve on top, then an angle as shown here... but maybe I could find better dolls eyes that were made as tiny domes... and/or maybe a little Future would help it out?


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

there are different manufactures some rounder than others i know this from searching for domes and lenses for various scale Nautilus models....Darice may be the one you want, or westtrim...there's lots of others as well michaels crafts has a selection to look at..
Will


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Will... I bought the one's I have at Michaels... but I'll check out the others... also... there's a guy trying to come up with a way to vacuform them for me... but they are problematically small.

I bought the full selection of Michaels, figuring they will get used eventually... and the 4mm turned out to be almost perfect size... but I missed with my naked eye the fact that they are not domes... as described above. As you probably realized... these are really small 

Your Firefox is looking awesome, by the way!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Actual Cast parts for 350 kit!*

Here's a few shots of the actual cast parts for the 350 kit! Still some problems to work out on the tiny crew figures... but it's getting there. Remember, the Hull top will be cast in clear, and the parts will get one more round of clean up before they are mastered for production... but it's going to be real soon!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

i'll see what i can find in 4mm
Will


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
how about homemade "vac forming"? for example...

find a straight pin with a round head.

gently heat up some clear styrene ( scrap from some packaging, the thin stuff)

force it down over the pin head

trim to size

of course, all of the details are up to you to actually make this hairbrained idea work :wave: 

cheers,
Lou


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Right again, Lou! 

A guy that makes/sells vacuform kits volunteered to give me one of his vacuformers... and is even trying to work out the problems for my tiny domes... he's had to seek out thinner plastic than usual for these, though, as they are just so gosh darned small... 

Cheers again right back atcha!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Awesome! Lovely! Incredible! Can't wait to see more! And close-up pics of the crew!

(Hey does anybody think that Donald Pleasance (Dr. Michaels) looks like Phil Collins? I keep expecting Grant to pick up some old 80's tunes on the wireless and they all burst into a musical rendition of Sussidio as they sail up the artery. 


"There's this girl that's been on my mind
All the time, Sussudio oh oh"


Just kidding!)

Huzz


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Film remake rumors surface again...

Emmerich Takes A "Fantastic Voyage" 

Emmerich's name has been associated with remake rumors before. Maybe it is in his stack of fun projects, and it has risen to the top again.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

/\/\ Maybe it will feature "more realistic apes".

I can't wait...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And maybe even it will be the first ever sci-fi musical with Jeri Ryan singing a duet with Phil Collins!

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

We were discussing the proposed _F.V._ remake on a related thread. 





Carson Dyle said:


> Roland Emmerich has been toying with this remake since before ID-4.
> 
> An early version of the script (which I read about ten years ago, when it was still a "go" projext at Fox) set the plot within the body of an ailing extra-terrestrial. In addition to having to contend with an unsavory assortment of alien bodily defense mechanisms, the human micronauts find themselves embroiled in a high stakes cat-&-mouse game with a hostile band of micro-nautical ET's.
> 
> At stake... the fate of the entire world!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I cringe and wait... I wonder what the submarine will look like? I don't hold high hopes for the quality of the story... but it sure has potential!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I actually know someone who did preliminary design sketches for this who's a big fan of the original Proteus, and he said the film's production designer was open to the idea of retaining some of that look, but that was very early in the process so I have no idea what's happened since.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

If they really wanted to do something in this vein (pardon the pun), instead of remaking FV, why not do "Fantastic Voyage II: Destination Brain"? 

Haven't read it in ages but it keep to the feel of the original and there was definite continuity there.

Too bad Hollywood lacks the inventiveness to do something *new* instead of regurgitating classics (that were perfect the first time and don't need to be reimagined, remade & recycled) at us.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just had a hillarious, but cool idea!

My caster told me I need to beef up the necks and some of the legs on the 1/350 scale figures... I'm going to have my dentist over for drinks, and have him look at it... I'll ask him to bring his professional-style magnifying head set... (and some of his cool tools) which I've always wanted to look through at my models, instead of icky teeth! ... the caster is totally pro, by the way... I tried to salvage delicate detail which is probably impossible at that scale... but what they heck!

STATUS - 
1/350 Scale Proteus- full set of cast parts is on the way to me from the caster! ...hope to ship this fall.
1/72 Scale Proteus- Revisions on the fit are underway... should be soon but I've got 2 "real" (work) projects underway, so play/work time is hard to come by. ...hope to ship this fall.
1/350 Scale Icarus - in redesign...
1/72 Scale Icarus - Almost ready for mastering... pics soon.
1/350 Scale Jupiter 2 (with figures and robot) - underway...
Website - no progress... it's what I do for a living, sort of... but no need to get it up and running to say nothing... I will get it up and running before I ship my first product.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm sitting here... I just finished the Hull Bottom modifications for fit... and I've got to retro-fit the Hull top to match... but it's my birthday, my wife had to go away on business... I gave myself the WHOLE day to work on the Proteus model.... but I have spent the last few hours test fitting parts and quite frankly just sitting back, sipping wine, and marvelling at the prototype before me. I just realized it's been a few hours since I actually mad a modification... I am so excited about this 1/72 Proteus kit that words can't describe my feelings. She is so beautiful it brings tears to my eyes. I don't know if I shared my story with you guys before... but when I was a little kid, I drew up plans, in crayon and colored pencil, for a Proteus kit, and asked my mother to send them to "Revell" for me... she said she did, but she also told me our dog, that bit someone, was living on a farm where he could play with other dogs and such... 

anyway... I just thought I'd chime in... there are so many beautiful projects in progress on this site... but I am very focused on this one.

This 7 incher is really a cool scale for this subject!

Cheers to you all!

I LOVED seeing fresh pics of Rob's Proteus at the Nats!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> ... she said she did, but she also told me our dog, that bit someone, was living on a farm where he could play with other dogs and such...


Funny, that's what my mom told me about Grandma after she bit a few people . . .


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

drewid142 said:


> STATUS -
> 1/350 Scale Proteus- full set of cast parts is on the way to me from the caster! ...hope to ship this fall.
> 1/72 Scale Proteus- Revisions on the fit are underway... should be soon but I've got 2 "real" (work) projects underway, so play/work time is hard to come by. ...hope to ship this fall.
> 1/350 Scale Icarus - in redesign...
> ...


I`ll definitley get all those 1:350 ones - I LOVE tiny models!!!

Keep us updated, please.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm getting close to finishing my Polar Lights Refit which is next to my Master Replicas TOS Enterprise and 1/350 Botany Bay so I can't wait to get these other classic 1/350 scale ships either...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks!

...looking for some input here... have any of you ever used this service for photo etched parts?

http://www.etchingservice.eu/en/photo-etching-service.html


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

ok... so no input on the photoetch question...

I'm busy as heck with regular work... and I've got a couple of "favors" for other modellers to work on... but I thought I'd throw a little teaser up... a study of the pilot seat for the 1/72 kit... plan on Photoetch, bent wire, and tiny detail on cast parts... the controls themselves will be cast into the pilot's legs, as will the seat... the frame will be built onto that, with photoetch and bent wire... the pilot is kind of like the crown on the interior model... I'm still thinking about those who might want to build her without crew, though...

...I've had this prototype sitting next to me for weeks, now... and I go to sleep at night every night dreaming about how frea'ackin' cool this model is going to be! Anyone who plans on buying it should go ahead an invest in magnifying goggles if they don't already have them... because the detail is very very fine!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Any up dates on the Icarus??


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I haven't done any work on Icarus for months... using whatever time I have to finish Proteus... but Icarus is 95% finished... to she should follow soon after release of Proteus, in 1/350 and 1/72 scale.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That frame work is incredible!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks F91!

I've got to climb into character land to finish something for a friend... so I climbed into the figures for the 1/72 Proteus Kit... here's a one and only chance to chime in on opinion... here's the figure poses I'm thinking about... no need for comments on likeness or hairstyle... just pose... any thoughts? any one want a particular pose real bad? Heights and such for each character are correct... but I'm wondering if anyone out there has any great ideas for the poses? Characters will be dressed in putty and such... 

update - 1/350 Proteus kit - product in 2 to 3 months...
1/72 Proteus kit - product in 3 to 4 months


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Works for me.

Amazing work, Drew. Your attention to detail is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> ...ideas for the poses...



All strapped in for miniaturization/insertion.
Looking out the windows, "in wonder". (Might be a little weird to see the figures in your model looking back.)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I guess one with the boys eagerly removing antibodies from Ms. Peterson is out of the question... :woohoo: 

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave Dave Dave... of course I thought of it briefly... perhaps lingeringly... but then I ruled that one out for a number of reasons...

lunadude... I agree on maybe looking out in wonder... the strapped in figures will be an add-on kit, complete with a replacement Map table opened up with the 2 front seats. Since I think most people will want the figures up and about, I'm making that as an add-on for the few that might want to build her that way... so we don't have to make a bunch of parts that don't get used. The 1/350 kit will come with them strapped in... if someone wants to build that one with folks up and about, they can use the l'arsenal figures.

Carson... thanks!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - my suggestion was made entirely tongue in cheek, for a chuckle.  I'm surprised that no one else made that remark before me! 

I agree though with Carson that the suggested poses may very well be okay. I don't recall though if Michaels, Grant or Duvall struck any "typical" poses in various scenes in the film, but if they typically crossed their arms, tilted their head to one side or the like, reproducing traits like that might add to the authenticity.

Perhaps a second figure of Michaels tampering with the laser while looking over his back would be a neat thing to consider though. Proof once and for all that, whodunnit - he did!

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

In the movie Pleasence goes into the back equipment room when nobody's watching and then emerges later all sweaty...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

There's also this beautifully iconic group shot, which could serve as the basis for a version in which the figures are positioned outside the model on a miniaturizer display base.

For what it's worth, of all the options mentioned, my first choice would be to have the crew seated at their stations in "injection" mode.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

looking out in wonder is how I remember the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Anti-Some Bodies*



Dave Hussey said:


> I guess one with the boys eagerly removing antibodies from Ms. Peterson is out of the question... :woohoo:
> 
> Huzz


That reminds me of the Mad magazine FV parody: Raquel asks one of the male divers "Why aren't the antibodies attacking you?" and he says "My body, they're anti, your body THEY LIKE!"

Tom


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHAHAHA Servo!

ok... here's the figures I'm going with for the 1/72 kit! Most of them were already "looking out"... so I just changed whatsizname the agent to be facing more outward and into a more active pose.

Holy Cow! I wish I could get stuff done as fast as REL!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*...And In The News...*

New article on Emmerich's remake of FV. Some interesting details on the scrubbed Cameron script.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW! Great find Lunadude! Golly gee I hope they do it... and I really hope it doesn't suck! 

I tracked down some electron microscope shots of real blood cells and plan to do a really cool image for the packaging in my kit! Lighting... I hope they put some lights on the new Proteus... cuz the lighting issue bothered me even as a little kid... wouldn't it be really really dark in there?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Right, even when I first saw _FV_ at the age of thirteen, I wondered where all that light inside the body was coming from -- and why the blood cells looked like Monster Bubbles! (More than one critic has said it looked as if the _Proteus_ was cruising through a Lava Lite.)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

... and how come there aren't any blood cels at all in the scenes where they go out of the ship! and when they are going throught the heart? HEY! ...lots of issues... but that movie had a HUGE impact on me as a kid.

...oh... and wouldn't you expect there to be a hell of a current out there when they go out of the ship? Does the blood just stop? Well... it will be interesting to see how Roland Emerich handles such issues.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Why remake?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

money


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I thought I'd post a little tight shot of Donald Pleasance... I tried to get likeness of each character... but this one turned out the best... I'll add weaker chin and such in post production...

nice detail for 1/72... will probably really shine on the 1/24 kit!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

the other men... but bald... maybe that's why Donald Pleasance looks so good?

Cora... well her most recognizable assets are prominent... I've got to do some more work on her cheek bones, though...

...keep in mind they will all be dressed in wetsuits and such before i'm finished!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Now ya really ought to do a 1/48 or 1/32 Proteus some time later....

I think Michaels has a bit of a slight belly. Agent Grant looks very good - second pic? I think Raquel's lips weren't so full and her mouth was smaller.

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave... I'm doing a 1/24 next! Cora isn't done yet... I decided to do her last after I figured out the process... for some reason, she's the figure most modelers are excited about.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! You'll remember that Raquel's jaw was a little wider, too...
http://raquel-welch.fantribute.com/gallery.html


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - go figure. Pardon the bad pun!

1/24? Awesome!!!

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

SteveR... thanks! yup... I've already got a whole folder of Raquel head shots for this very reason. I'll post pics of the final Cora head as soon as it's done!

Dave... yeah baby! I'm makin' a 1/24 'kuz that's the one I want!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Cora Face Revision*

Here's the Cora head I'm going with for the 1/72 kit... it's far from perfect... but keep in mind it's 1/72 scale... so I exagerate some details to make htem stand out... the main thing is the overall shape... square, kind of hispanic looking head shape... wide and flat at the top of the nose... and big round cheekbone.

EDIT... argh... I'm not satisfied... I'll try to fix her! ...although at 1/72 scale... she's probably fine... I'm going to do test prints for the 1/24 kit... and I may as well make her good enough for that one!

...actually, though... if you look at the thumbnail... from a distance... similar to a 1/72 figure... she looks pretty dead-on!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...just a thought... having an ALMOST finished master really slows me down... I spend far too much time looking at it with magnifying glasses... usually, at first, to check some detail... but then... 20 minutes later... I'm just looking at it... like a little kid!

I wish I could get things done as fast as REL... but no way... but I can tell you, that this is going to be THE ultimate Proteus kit for all time!


...until I make the gigantic 1/24... THAT one is going to have everything, including the dive chamber interior! ...which I already started... 'kuz focus is a very hard thing to manage.



...since I mentioned money... and someone is sure to chime in asking about that...

I'm still planning the following

1/350 kit... 50 bucks or so... I only expect to sell about 50... so that would get me to break even after paying the caster very well for precise work. I would make not a dime for many months of work...

1/72 kit... 150 or so... if it sells well... I may actually make money on that...

1/24 kit... I don't know... I'm making that one for myself, and kitting it because I know there are some that will want it...


HOLY COW! If you could see this thing! It's fre-ackin' AWESOME!

...sorry ...calmed down... Proteus fan from WAY back.


.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Drew - doesn't Raquel have a smaller nose? That may be throwing it off.

And perhaps the eyes should be larger and more exotic, with an almost cat-like look.

More of an arch to the eyebrows.

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Hey Drew - doesn't Raquel have a smaller nose? And perhaps the eyes should be larger and more exotic, with an almost cat-like look.


At scales of 1/350 and 1/72 I doubt anyone will be the wiser if the microcrew image likenesses fall a tad shy of being spot-on.  

The way my eye-sight is going I'll be lucky if I can see the damned things at all.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Agreed Carson... that's why this Cora will have to do for the 1/72 scale... I think this amount of likeness will do well at this scale... they should look like the people they are supposed to be.

I'll do some more work on her and the others before I do the 1/24th scale figures... and I'm thinking about doing a little figure kit of the Brain Surgery... probably 1/12 scale or so... they will have those masks on.

I'm thrilled with the Donald Pleaseance likeness! He looks just like him!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That latest Cora render looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Carson,

Yeah, you're probably right! Cora is fine as is.

Cheers,

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Drew,

Are you interested in knowing exactly what the control sticks looked like on the helmsman seat? I have one of the same type used in the set, I believe that they were originally used for antenna pointing control in an aircraft but have yet to get it positively identified. Of course, here I am offering to share info with you while the stick itself is buried in storage but if it is where I think it is, I might be able to excavate it for a photo shoot. Let me know if that is of interest to you. 

Phil


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave: Now THAT I could see.  

Phil: Speaking on Drew's behalf, I'm sure he would love to see that control stick. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well said Mr. Dyle! 

Mr. X15... I would LOVE that! I think the stick I've got built for the 1/72 kit is close enough based on the many many screen grabs I did... but I'm planning a 1/24 kit in the future, after I get a few other projects out of the way... and for that I plan to go over the top again, putting the maximum level of detail the scale will allow me.

So... YES PLEASE! ...and THANKS!

Status... Figures for 1/72 and 1/24 scale going out to print tomorrow! I've got the cast masters for the 1/350 scale in resin... so I have to shine them up and add last bits of detail... I've got to figure out the best way to work on the little windows to get them nice and flat and smooth and junk without breaking them... other than that... the 1/350 scale is pretty much ready for market. The 1/72 scale is almost ready for final mastering... 1/24 kit is WAY in the future... maybe next summer at the earliest... but I'm going to take my time with that one and make it the ultimate ultimate... but the totally cool 1/350 kit should be out this fall, and the spectacular 1/72 kit this winter.

I'll be posting pics of final figures for the 1/72 kit next week... but they will be naked... I'll be dressing them putting their hair on in putty sculpting before mastering them for the kit. :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks for the update; awesome news! I'm looking forward to seeing more pics when you can get them here. I have to say, I'm really stoked about the 1/72 and 1/24 kits. 

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Sounds like this kit may be out before the end of the year????


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> Agreed Carson... that's why this Cora will have to do for the 1/72 scale... I think this amount of likeness will do well at this scale... they should look like the people they are supposed to be.
> 
> I'll do some more work on her and the others before I do the 1/24th scale figures... and I'm thinking about doing a little figure kit of the Brain Surgery... probably 1/12 scale or so... they will have those masks on.
> 
> I'm thrilled with the Donald Pleaseance likeness! He looks just like him!


The top half of RR is too small.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I found a Dive suit for the female character... but none for the men... it's a geometry mess, though... I'm not sure it's worth the trouble to clean it up and modify it... but it does show what she'll look like when she's done kind of... with hair, of course... and her handy dandy fantastic voyage utility belt of stuff. All kidding aside... sure Drew... I brought down her top size quite a bit and I think these proportions are pretty correct!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Bigger, Bigger!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> The top half of RR is too small.


Who is "RR"? Are you mixing her up with MM and BB?

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.georgehernandez.com/h/Media/People/MarilynMonroe.gif[/IMG-LEFT]










All this nitpicking over figures, when the important thing is the SUBMARINE!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think he was saying RR as in Grrrrr... or perhaps he was punning with the two orbs of the RR's because together they look like Raquels big beautiful eyes.

anyway... it looks like I'll make it work with the suit... then I'll have one less character to dress, and I can use her as a style guide for the others. It'll make a difference at the larger scales... and at 1/72 these figures are going to look fantastic! I look forward to someone painting them up just right!

Let's try to show the moderators we can discuss female figures academically without straying into dangerous territory :freak:

The important thing is the submarine? I agree... but I want to do the figures up right for this one! This going to be one heck of a model!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Let's try to show the moderators we can discuss female figures academically without straying into dangerous territory. :freak:


Shoot, that's no fun! :tongue:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

ok


...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The unique thing about Ms. Welch's appearance in FV was her hair style. Get that right, in combination with what you have done so far, and she will BE Cora Peterson.

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Got it, Dave... I've got Front, Side, and Back shots captured off the film... her hair, neckline, everything will be bang on! They will all BE themselves! I can't wait to see the first real build of this thing!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

The proprotions look good and so does the suit.



> Are you mixing her up with MM and BB?


BB? Barbra Bush?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - I suppose one could argue that such attention to detail is unimportant in a 1/72 scale kit, but it will pay off in spades when you do the 1/24!

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

There is no longer any question in my mind... it was the right thing to do! 

The figures for the 1/72 and 1/24 scale Proteus came today and they look unbelievable! I've got to do some work on them before I bother taking pictures... they just don't look cool in the blue semi-transparent material they come in. I'll clean them up and hit them with some primer in a few days and then I'll post some pics.

The 1/24 figures are out of this world! The 1/72, although still quite small, really shine when looking at the character in profile. A good paint job should be able to make them really look like their real world counterparts!

If you don't already own a set... and you plan on building any of my kits... order a set of good magnifying goggles! I was at the dentist today and she let me play with her professional magnifying goggles... WOW! I want a pair of those! Her set was 1200 bucks, though! I'll make do with mine for now.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Drew,

Well, I looked through my storage units over the weekend and was unable to find the box with the control stick in it. I will keep looking but at this point I would say; don't count on it turning up. It is probably just too well buried. If necessary, I could sketch it for you if you still want further info but unless I can locate it, that will be the best that I can do.

Phil


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

No worries X!
I did hundreds of frame grabs of the movie... I've pretty much got it covered... although 1/24 is nice and big for a model... it's still pretty forgiving on the details at the level we're talking about here. Thanks again for offering and trying!

Drew

I CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW OFF THESE FIGURES! ...the pilot, by the way... already has a pretty good joystick in his right hand... pics soon.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Are you going to create a size to go with these figures?

http://www.thesimpsonsshop.com/img/product/catl/00017316-515623.jpg


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HA HA ...that would be kind of fun... a cartoony version of the Proteus!

...MAYBE! I've been slammed with regular work and a few model projects for other people that I have to get done... but I should get back to work on Proteus kits very soon... the figures for 1/72 and 1/24 scale are awesome... I should post some progress soon!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... it's been months since I got to work on the Proteus kits... I've been stuck finishing up a software project... a free educational game about elections... I'm hours from being done with that... so I thought I'd breath some hope into those of you eager to build the Proteus kits I've already spent about a thousand hours developing... I'm not planning to post progress again until it's images of actual test shots... but those should be ready in about a month or so!

I've been working on a few things on the side... so there's a few surprises coming soon as well! Even though I've been socked away doing regular work... I still check the board a few times a day and I derive tremendous pleasure watching everyone elses projects as they progress!

OH... and I just recieved my shipment of boxes! I'm gearing up to ship these things! Proteus 1/350 and Proteus 1/72 COMING SOON!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Just wondering- can you scale those up or down, or are you stuck in the two scales? What I'm thinking about is 1/128. Sure would look cool parked beside the new Seaview, and the Proteus _was_ supposed to be a research sub that was pressed into service for the mission.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Scaling is not all that difficult... but the 2 kits are greatly optimized for their scales... the 1/350 kits would suffer at 128 scale, and the 1/72 kit would be very very delicate at that reduction... and there is a lot of hand work to clean up all masters... not to mention the complexities of molding it all up... but it's a cool idea... maybe later I'll do one at that scale... but right now I've got too many other things I want to do... including the Proteus at 1/24th scale.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Rattrap took the words right out of my mouth. It's a weird request but I'll bet anyone who bought the Seaview (and apparently the first shipment sold out) would want an in-scale Proteus to go with it...

I can't wait to see the 1/350 and 1/72 versions though. Man, what a great year for models!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Whenever I look at the _Proteus_ I can't help but think that that's what TAS' aquashuttle should have looked like.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Getting Back to work...*

Hi Folks!

I'm getting back to work on Proteus! I've got a day or two to finish the software job I've been working on... but it is LIVE now... it's an educational game about the elections process... I'm very proud of it... so I'll post it to you guys if you want to check it out. I origninaly estimated 3 months to complete this... but it crept out and consumed 7 months of my life...

Sadly... these educational projects are almost donations, in terms of financial reward... but my partner and i are dedicated to making it a good educational tool. It's pretty cool... if you want to check it out... go to www.ciconline.org and follow the links to play eLECTIONS 08! I also made the original eLECTIONS back in '04!

Sooooo... I've checking in with my caster... and he is pumped up to get to work... I'm finishing masters for the following...

Proteus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale
Mercury Spacecraft in 1/32 scale
Mercury Atlas Booster in 1/96 scale

soon to follow... 
Mercury (Porthole version in 1/32 scale)
Mercury Redstone in 1/96 scale

soon after that...
Mercury Atlas in 1/32 scale
Mercury Redstone in 1/32 scale
Gemini Spacecraft in 1/32 scale
Icarus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale

I know my cred is questionable due to these loooong delays... but I'm doing it for the love of the product anyway... so stand by... CrowsNest Micro-Masterpieces is about to go LIVE!

LOTS more on my plate... but I've GOT to get these to market befor eI hype any more BS on you guys!

THANKS for all your enthusiasm in the past... I WILL deliver these FANTASTIC products and see what comes next...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Quick Update... on a long lost thread...

Proteus 1/350 Masters are finished... off to caster this week PE and decals in progress
Mercury Atlas 1/96 Masters are finished... off to caster this week PE and decals in progress

Proteus 1/72 Masters... working on it now... wow this is going to be awe-freakin-some
Mercury 1/32 Masters... alas... at least a month away... I go under the knife for shoulder surgery this wednesday at noon... re-attaching rotator cuff muscle from a fall in an ice storm 3 months ago... oops. I'll be out of commission for a week or two, I'm affraid.

1/96 Mercury atlas... you won't believe how cool the detail is... promise... jaw dropping.

1/350 Proteus... cool as pooh. Shipping with lightable miniaturizer base

1/72 Proteus... in between regular work I've been working on it for well over a year... it is going to be one for the books... THE Proteus model... I can't wait to post pics... but I told myself not to post any more until it was "ready"... but that day is almost upon us! The detail is simply breathtaking... I spend way too much time just sipping wine and marvelling at my own masters!

I decided to ship it without figures... I'm doing seated figures and standing figures as separate add-ons... as well as Ear, Lung, and Brain Dive figures, a Miniaturizer Platform base, and a classic ship Model base.

...just thought those of you that were interested would want to know what the heck happened to me... I got sucked into an educational software project that ran long and swallowed me up for 7 months... oops.

Wonderfest? I'm trying to have Proteus 1/350 shipping BEFORE wonderfest... and taking orders for 1/96 Atlas and 1/72 Proteus... But I won't take any orders until all parts are ready and are in production. I've learned a lesson by watching others experience less than reasonable delays... I will activate the Crowsnestmodels.com website soon!

These are my first kits... I've got boxes sitting here ready to go... but I've got a few ordering and shipping things to figure out as well... I want to ship models as soon as possible... so I will start out with snail mail hard copy and checks... and try to rally with some web-store stuff asap.

Feel free to chime in with rants or encouragements... I've been away for a long time and I feel somewhat disconnected...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Drew. I know how much you've invested in this, and I've no doubt the results will be worth the time and effort.

Also, for what it's worth, don't feel like you have to apologize for having to earn a living. I know it's frustrating to not be moving at a faster pace, but it is what it is. You don't owe us anything, you know? Just take the time you need to do the job right, and the results will, I'm sure, justify the wait.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Very good to hear on this. :thumbsup:

Just keeps sounding better all the time. Patiently looking forward to seeing some juicy photos.

Enjoy the wine. Cheers to you.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Carson and Lunadude!

I was dissapointed to find, upon returning to my work, that I had not yet resolved all the fit issues on the top hull when I redesigned the whole thing after test fitting the first parts.... argh... I am almost finished... then a few little details to add... things that have neve been modeled before... the wall details behind the laser in the back room and the lower wall details under the counter in the forward... then I'm cutting her up into parts again! I'm almost there. 

Carson... you are right... as I sit here and look at my original masters I have no doubt that this model will thrill any Proteus enthusiast... and will, in fact, be a must have for any resin kit/garage kit entusiast! The detail is simply amazing! I'm pricing the kit to sell as well. I fielded the 150 mark earlier and it seemed to find resonsance. I'm taking it down to my magic number of 142, but shipping it without figures... because some folks want the seated figures, some folks want the standing and looking out the window figures, and I'm doing a number of diorama friendly figures for her. THIS is the model I always wanted myself... until I do her in 1/24 scale! That is going to be incredible. I will do that one for lighting. I am also including spaces in the 1/72 kit that will enable others to create lighting kits for it, though... but I plan to do a 1/24 kit that lets you light her up to magnificence! 

God... I can't belive it has been over a year... but real work gets in the way of all the things you really want to do.

I am actually really excited about the classic ship model base concept. She looks awesome displayed in that format.

Carson... your Lunar Models build is the bar by which all Proteus build must be measured by... but this smaller one will be the new bar! I can't wait to see what you do with her!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi
Please let us know when we can buy the 1/350 Proteus kit.
Also where to go buy one ? 

Thanks


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi John

I'll be selling direct, at least at first... off my site... www.crowsnestmodels.com don't bother going there yet... it's just a site under construction sign.

I'm planning to sell the 1/350 kit for about $50... which seems like an awful lot of money for a 1 1/2 inch model... but I only expect to sell about 50 or so... so I will actually lose money on it as a whole... but I felt compelled to produce it. It's a wierd whacky little kit with 5 figures and interior. If you plan to build it... make sure you have magnifier goggles ready.

It should be ready in a few weeks. I will make an announcement when it is shipping.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

When I was a young man a remember seeing Fantastic Voyage
movie and wished that someone would make a kit subject of
the Proteus, now many....many years latter here we are.

I am sure that someone will make an ultimate Proteus 
model kit, Moebius models I think will make that effort
in the future so if anyone is going to beat them to the
punch I would say do it soon.

What I would love to see is a "18" FV Voyager fully loaded
from the cartoon series. LM did a fair job but I thnk that 
would be a great subject for someone to pursue.

Fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Its awesome your making a 1/96 Atlas. When did you decide to start making these and of course, any pics? 

Very interested to hav my draw dropped 

Josh


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

pics soon... right now typing one handed... shoulder surgery 2 days ago... drugs. slings. and sleep moslty for the next few days.. Masters are finally coming together!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
Is your injury going to keep you from going to the fest?
I'm looking forward to seeing your progress

Lou


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> . . . THIS is the model I always wanted myself... until I do her in 1/24 scale! That is going to be incredible. I will do that one for lighting. I am also including spaces in the 1/72 kit that will enable others to create lighting kits for it, though... but I plan to do a 1/24 kit that lets you light her up to magnificence!


Let's see, the Proteus in 1/24 scale will be about 21 inches long, right? Holy crap!

I'll be happy to get the 1/72 scale version. From what I've seen on this thread, it'll be a stunner. It's got ALL the interior details of the full-size studio mockup in a model half the size of the Lunar vacform/resin kit, and I'm sure a hell of a lot easier to build. Well worth the price, IMO.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid

I think that's great news! Proteus in both scales! I want 2!
Here's in an idea, how about a accurate 1/72 fantastic
voyage voyager? What do you think?

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Guys! Glad to see the passing of time hasn't diluted your enthusiasm! I've got a new printing technique... about 5 times as expensive... but much better results for surface detail... WAIT til you see the little Mercury Capsules and the panel details on the Proteus! I haven't made any arrangements to go to Wonderfest... but I very well may try to swing something at the last minute... I'll bring some samples with me. I won't be selling at the show... but now that I am out from under the educational software project that swallowed me whole for 7 months... I'm finding time to finish up these kits... and they WILL NOT DISSAPOINT! I am excited about all of them... but the 1/72 Proteus is like seeing my own dream come to life! IT IS FANTASTIC! I'll post pics when I have actual cast parts in hand... a few weeks, I think.

Cheers

Drew

ps... right arm is still dead meat... but I can use my left to put my right hand on the mouse and still get some work done... and I have a guy lined up for all the casting... and he has agreed to do the polishing on this last round of masters... as I will be recovering from this surgery for a while, I'm affraid.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Drewid142,

WOW! You are really on the mark with that kit! You can put me
down for one of thoes babies, I have been waiting for years
for a complete PROTEUS model kit. I look forward to it's 
release.

Also I think you should also consider doing The "Voyager"
from the animated version of Fantastic Voyage. I love
the Mobeius ex-Aurora version but Lunar Models made
a semi-accurate kit, but I loved the size.

I think you could do a great one.

Fortress:dude:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Proteus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale
Icarus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale

When these get produced you can plan on my buying at least one each in both scales. You are doing great work and I am patient- it has been how many years since the movies came out? As long as they eventually get produced I have something fun to look forward to.

Keep us posted as time grows near.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

A 1/72 Proteus would be sooo great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. My website will go up in September. The 1/72 Proteus kit is back on my bench as of today... I took a little detour to make some 1/24 figures to go with the Chariot... I've been posting about it over on the Moebius site. I've been very busy on these kits... but there's so much more to it than meets the eye! All the 1/24 kits shown below plus a 1/24 Robby Robot are headed to the caster... but I have to sculpt the Parkas and hair onto the masters... also 1/350 Proteus... did a whacky reverse mold thing I'll write about after I ship it... crossing my fingers that the hull top will cast in clear with success... so stuff IS on the way! 

Anyway... 

pics of Chariot figures to ship in September!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64805&d=1219339126
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64806&d=1219339126
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64807&d=1219339126
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64808&d=1219340311
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64755&d=1219258953
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64761&d=1219261409
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64439&d=1218681982
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62593&d=1215725006
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=61954&d=1214860577

Note that there are thin shetts between arms and legs of some figures to avoid mold lock issues... I have trimed it away on the first test Judy (shown) and it was easy. I'll be posting photos of Don Driving tomorrw... and the whole family on Monday... then onto scultping cloths and hair!

I should probably start a new thread for this one... but I see this as my epic "Drew tries to ship some @%$# models" thread


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Added Don West... but problem with his feet fitting into tight space around control panel... it is already fixed... but these photos are before fix... will have the rest of the crew on Monday!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64856&d=1219426279
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64858&d=1219426279
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64857&d=1219426279
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=64856&d=1219426279


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

From the looks of the Judy figure, it's a bit nippy inside that there Chariot!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

You are not the first to mention the frigid temperature... I guess that's why they all have to have parkas sculpted on them. By the time I finish sculpting... the parts you are really referring to will be... "scale"


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> From the looks of the Judy figure, it's a bit nippy inside that there Chariot!


I agree, you could put your eyes out with those.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, no wonder it's cold in there. Everybody's naked!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

BIG UPDATE! Pics of full set of parts ready for final sculpting! Adding super high Rez Laser Rifle replacement parts too... pics of them on Tuesday!

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

OOOOooo, I want a little Robbie and Altaira!
:woohoo:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

These sets and the Proteus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale and the Icarus in 1/350 and 1/72 scale are also hard to pass on!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Updates posted to photobucket!

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been working on graphics for the website while I wait for parts to come back from caster.

I came upon a chicken or egg situation... I want to populate the site with photography of actual models... but I also want to have the site up and running as soon as I have models to sell... so I'm doing an interim solution using whatever I have to build a site now.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I like. Simple... straight forward.

Works for me.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Ooooo, very nice.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Outstanding site rich with the promise of dreams coming true- I look forward to seeing what happens next!

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well Put Mr. Baker! In the immortal words of Bloody Mary in South Pacific...

You got to have a dream... if you don't have a dream... how you gonna have a dream come true?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...working on instructions as i put the parts onto sprues and go over the casting plans with my caster. I thought I would keep in your thoughts by posting it to the photobucket site... the images are supeer highrez... but I reduced them for posting to the photobucket... 

site will go live in a few weeks... the 1/72 Proteus will be out in November if the gods are kind!

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/?action=view&current=Prot72_Assembly_01.jpg

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> site will go live in a few weeks... the 1/72 Proteus will be out in November if the gods are kind!


I am really looking forward to this kit! I have watched it evolve over the months and it keeps getting better and better. 

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Richard!

months... years? I started this kit when I was 7 years old and I gave my mom a crayon plan for a Proteus kit to mail to Revell! so it has been a while!

updates on the photobucket site... as I work on the instructions I will post my roughs... to temp more folks into the cozy little surrealistic world I live in!

be sure to click the full size button when you view the images!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

November... not that far away!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

But of what century?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

touché, Y3A ...that's French... 

I will turn your sarcasm into enthusiasm very soon! I am reviewing the final parts sprues with the caster for the 1/72 Proteus kit... she will be available soon and holy moly is she ever beautiful! No corners cut, no effort or expense spared... this kit is truly a MICRO-MASTERPIECE! 53 parts not including the lighting friendly miniaturizer base.

1/96 Atlas is in production
Chariot Figures will be in production soon
Website will go live soon

I'm working!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

What's the cost going to be on the 1/72 Proteus again?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Wait...no corners cut?

Are you telling us we gotta cut all of those corners ourselves??

Geeze, ya figure after all this time at least the friggin corners would come pre-cut.

some people....go figure..


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHAHA Lou!

Actually... in reality... in order to preserve the details, many of these parts will have some complex part extraction... not big fat pour sprues, but thin sheets that are a bit thicker than "flash" that will need to be cut away. I'll post a jpeg of all the parts that prints at 300 dpi with all parts shown actual size... there are currently over 50 parts for the Proteus not including the miniaturizer base... but a great many of them are super tiny very high resolution bits with a lot of tiny detail. When you see the final parts you will understand why the kit took so long to develop... keeping in mind I have "regular" work to do.

Mr Bond... I posted long ago that I was shooting for about $150 for the kit... I still hope to hit that number... but I don't yet have accurate numbers on production cost... so it may be a bit higher... but my philosophy is to keep the price down to keep it within reach of a larger number of modelers. This is going to be a very elaborate little kit, though. You can visit the photobucket page and see early drafts of the assembly... 

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/

(these assembly illustrations are really created for the caster to know what he is handling... so they are somewhat crude)


...but in going over casting issues I have had to increase the number of parts due to a number of pieces that needed to be further disected for castability issues... the tiny little pilot seat, for instance, just became 2 pieces with the back rest as a separate part... but while in there I added, at the caster's urging, some really cool little turbine detail INSIDE the main thrusters... it is one of the first "invented" details... all the dials and buttons and junk for the most part, are set accurate!

oh... remember to click the view full size button while you are in the photobucket page... and don't miss these 3 killer images showing the level of detail I've been getting out of parts... shown here are 2 views of the recovery compartment for the Mercury spcaecraft on the 1/96 scale Mercury Atlas.

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/?action=view&current=96MERC_RECOVERY_MASTER_01.jpg (shows true tiny size of the part)

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/?action=view&current=96MERC_RECOVERY_MASTER_03.jpg (better view of details 1)

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/?action=view&current=96MERC_RECOVERY_MASTER_02.jpg (better view of details 2)

EDIT:
Awaiting approval from caster... ALL final parts for Proteus 1/72 Interior are ready for rapid prototyping... the ones that go to Print-a-Part are already out and will be in my hands on Thursday... high rez Perfactory (expensive) will be studied for a few more days before sending them off... exterior parts running in 3 weeks when my prototyper gets the new machine that does larger parts at super high rez... no champaign yet... but I think I will put a bottle of good champaign in the fridge awaiting the day when this thing goes into production. Doubters... understood... it has taken me far tooo long to get to this point... but the 1/72 Proteus Kit is on final approach!

as for the 1/350 Proteus... tonight was to be momentous... but molds are delayed a day... tomorrow night I might actually post photographs of the clear cast 1/350 Proteus upper hull... which is the complicated part that has held the whole project up! It's tiny... lots of important detail... and clear resin is unforgiving.

THANK YOU for all the encouragment over the months and years... at times it has stopped being fun and become work-like... but in these moments of triumph (Mission Accomplished) I am rejuvinated! I often look to this board for encouragement and usually find it... so thanks again! Big news over the next two months... website live... chariot figures shipping... then Proteus shipping!

...and LOTS MORE in the works!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I dunno...Still sounds like "Vaporware" to me. Seems a LOT OF WORK for an item in such small demand. The trend is towards larger, more spectacular models like Moebius is doing, not keychain ornaments.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I dunno...Still sounds like "Vaporware" to me. Seems a LOT OF WORK for an item in such small demand. The trend is towards larger, more spectacular models like Moebius is doing, not keychain ornaments.


Vaporware implied a marketing deception practice of announcing undeveloped products as 'coming soon' to test the waters before starting work (seldom finished) rather than a disagreement on _what kind _of products to bring to market. This kit has been in demand and sevearl garage kit producers had made their versions of it. Moebuis has been trending towards larger kits, but Revell-Germany has been tracking in the opposite direction with smaller snap and pocket kits. The garage kit industry is shifting towards computer generated masters for a while- JT Graphics has several in production now. While the computer can do much, it still reqquires someone with experience and a careful hand to prepare them for casting (removing stepping ridges and parts breakdown). My only problem with small kits is there commonly a trade off in detail - MiniModelMadness is a good example of that. Gaming sizes and the 1/2500 scale are still dominating the Trek GK world. I prefer larger models if ever available- I would love a 1/48 Proteus! THis 1/72 kit has the detail of a swiss watch and a complete interior- just look at the parts breakdown. Only FineMolds styrene 1/72 kits have that level of detail. He has done an incredible job with this Proteus and I am looking forward to getting one on my shelf. One nice side effect from generating a kit with the computer is scaling- once the data set is created it can be enlarged and reduced to fill the need. I am hoping to get additional vessels in different scales, but not I am happy with the upcoming kit.
Rant over- now I am going to look at the pictures again...

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

it's a paradox, dontcha see?

if the chariot hadn't have been made the size it was, there would be no need for the smaller detail parts.

it's the breakthru work that Drew is doing that allows us to fill in the detail that either isn't practical or desired by the kit makers

If you are talking about his 350 scale Proteus being a "keychain", then you're just being a big dumb Ninny Muggings, cuz that thing is just cool.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS Lou and Richard and others! The encouragement really helps keep my spirits up! 

Although depressing little rants like Y3a's tend to bring me down, he is right. It also helps to keep me motivated to prove him wrong, but at the same time such input also helps keep me aware of serious concerns. But because the Proteus is not in great demand, I need to make the kit spectacular to possibly bring it into the financially feasable zone. I figure if I make the kit really really good... it will make ME happy... it's the kit I always wanted... but it may also convince a bunch of folks that might not have built a Proteus to give it a try just kuz the kit is so very cool. My thinking. 

As for the delays and vaporware discussion... I haven't taken a dime from anyone, and won't until I have the kit ready. I'm thousands of dollars in the hole on a bunch of kits... but my other thinking is that if i start off with a product line of excelent kits... I may be able to make this make financial sense. My wife will pretty much demand it for me to keep putting this much time and money into it. The delays are caused by a number of things... one... I have to make a living doing other stuff. two... in my effort to make the kit perfect, I often try overly ambitious things, then have to go back to the drawing board. Three... I'm new at this, so the whole thing has been a learning process for me.

I chose not to do her in 1/48 scale to not challenge da sarge... he already made a pretty nice Proteus in that scale. I bought it, but did not build it. I've considered making an add-on set for it, and may do so in the future... but first I will satisfy the extreme Proteus fans (like myself) with a spectacular but expensive 1/24 Proteus. My caster is trying to convince me to go even larger... but I think 22 inches is pretty big! The 1/350 and 1/72 kits are kind of like warm ups for that. I will revisit every detail and further accurize and increase level of detail for that one. My caster also does fiberglass... but I would prefer to do the hulls in resin if possible.

In what century? Probably this one.

Cheers!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Let me know when the 1/24 will be released- I will have to start saving now for it- i might have enough next century.

I have his 1/48 also- a great kit but I am stumped on some of the details to alter to get it just right.

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Drew..

I know of guys who spend tens of thousands of dollars on fishing boats and do you think they weigh the costs on a "per fish caught" basis?

No, they do that for the same reason you do.

all the smokin' hot babes..

what? you thought I was gonna say love of the hobby? get real...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Fish Tail, Lou!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Drew - I dunno why folks would complain. You've made it abundantly clear that your kit will be ready - when its ready! 

So, I'm content to wait and in the meantime, I have my nice 1/48 Wilco that I built a while back and can admire in the meantime.

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Drew, please don't let the few complainers on this board get you down. It is a fact that there are some people who's real hobby is complaining and they bring nothing to the discussion but their negativity. Your kits will be WELL WORTH waiting for, there isn't a doubt in my mind about that. Most of the folks here agree with that so don't get down about what the negativity-hobbyists have to say, they don't count for anything.

Your Proteus will be worth every penny and I'm really looking forward to your real-space offerings as well!

Phil


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys! No worries... as I said... there are often good points made that I try to keep in mind. Big News, by the way... I just sent off the final high rez parts to be run on the perfactory machine. I'll get my Print-a-part parts tomorrow. The perfactory parts will likely take a few weeks... there's 16 of them, mostly tiny little details like the equipment with control panels and such. I'll be running the hull finals in a few weeks and she will be off to the caster soon. The 1/72 Proteus is coming!

Should actually post photos of the cast Mercury Atlas parts very soon. The 1/32 Mercury needs some work, but will be out before Christmas.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

Count me in on the 1/72 Proteus and I will also be picking up the 1/24 version as well. Heck, do I hear a five footer? 

Keep up the great work. Looking forward to their availability.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Argh! I set everything aside to finsih up the Chariot figures (taking orders next week, shipping in about 2 weeks) so the Proteus projects have languished... we tried casting the hull top for the little 1/350 Proteus in clear and failed... so I am doing new hull top in 2 parts with separate window insert... this will work for sure... so that kit will get out soon... the 1/72 kit is finished... but prototyping for it is very expensive... I will get it done in a week or two... they will see the light of day sometime in December/January... for now I have to be happy shipping the Chariot figures... new thread started for them... they are awesome... and they are actually finished! I finished something! Yippee!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Congratulations! It must feel great to have such a long project finally getting cycled through the gate.
The figures look terrific! I plan on getting some but due to finances it will have to wait until later- I don't even have a PE set yet for that kit.
Take your time on the Proteus- I need running room to get the 1/72 one. I know it is impossible to determine now, but when you can figure out the cost let me know- I am planning on allocating part of my Christmas bonus for the kit when it is ready.

.


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

First rate all the way. Let me know where to put my money.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Cool to hear that the little 1:350 one is coming soon.

I definitely want at least one - don`t forget to post here when it`s finally ready and how to order and pay!!

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to see your high quality is consistent. I know the task is large, but you are obviously up for the challenge.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

When you have your Crow's Nest shirts, I'd buy one. (hint, hint)


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This too will be an interesting kit.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lost threads never really die...

1/72 Proteus will actually ship before 1/350 Proteus due to complexities of doing the little 350 kit justice...

1/72 final parts are finished for real... kit will go into production in January after the rush on Chariot figures is past for my caster...

I will be posting cool photos around Christmas of the final master parts!

This kit is AWESOME... a dream come true for me, anyway!

Drew


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A 1/24 22" version would be great- expensive but if I get a running start I can budget for it (sometime this century).
The truly great thing about your approach is once the dataset is made you can scale it to whatever size needed. I will be happier for the smaller sizes but I will get the large one too- and I do have the Wilco kit in my stack of stuff. If a detail set could be produced for it I will be interested. I started a clean up on it but a few things (like the main thruster tubes) need to be modified I think,

Take you time and keep in mind what progress you have already made- you are in the home stretch now...

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oops... fixing


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm going to try casting these parts... but the rails under the pilot seat may end up as Photo-etch... here's a taste of the most incredible 1/72 Proteus kit coming in January!

Lots more news and photos coming soon!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Coming along I see!


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

I am so in for this kit. How soon before we can start ordering. Website details, the works?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The 1/72 Proteus kit is essentially completed... save a few casting issues to be resolved... My caster is busy right now making the Chariot figures sets, which I expect to ship by the end of next week... so I am getting the 1/72 Proteus ready to go into production.

My website... I need it up and running but I just don't have time right now... just taking orders by email and sending out paypal invoices is working fine for now... so that's probably how I will do it.

I will get all the parts into the caster's hands... he and I will come to an agreement, I will set the final price and start taking orders... probably in the first week of January or so.

There are a ton of pics on my photobucket site... just click to some of the higher number pages

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

drewid142 said:


> he and I will come to an agreement, I will set the final price and start taking orders... probably in the first week of January or so.
> 
> There are a ton of pics on my photobucket site... just click to some of the higher number pages
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/


Oh - my - god! :woohoo:

I`ll DEFINITELY purchase at least one!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

1/72 Scale Proteus is going into Production!

OK! I've sent all the final files off to be high rez printed on the new Perfactory machine... it's going to hurt the wallet but this is going to be awesome! It will take a few weeks I think... it's a lot of parts... but the 1/72 scale Proteus is about to go into production! I will be posting some very cool pics... but probably not until early January.

...just wanted to let you know. As with the Chariot figures... I still haven't set up the catalog site... so when I set the price I will take orders by email and send out Paypal invoices... I expect to set price in early January and start taking orders.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!

Drew


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking forward to this kit- just let me know where to throw the money and how much needs to land.

.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> Looking forward to this kit- just let me know where to throw the money and how much needs to land.


Like he said!!!!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

starmanmm said:


> Like he said!!!!


Ditto!!! :woohoo:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OUCH... a couple thousand dollars... but the final parts for the 1/72 Proteus are getting "printed" right now! Photos after Christmas!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Your devotion to making this kit is appreciated- I have been watching the project unfold and it is amazing you have not sacrificed some elements to 'get it over with'. Now you are in the home stretch and I can hardly wait. 
My math is not great this morning but I am trying to visulize this on my deck- how long does the 1/72 Proteus work out to anyway?


.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> My math is not great this morning but I am trying to visulize this on my deck - how long does the 1/72 Proteus work out to anyway?


The full-size _Proteus_ mockup was 42 feet long, so a model in 1/72 scale will be 7 inches. Not large, but a good size for a display shelf. And with about twice as much interior detail as the Lunar Models vacform-resin kit at half the size. (Way easier to build too, I imagine!)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

1/72 Proteus = 7.3 inches long ...in January

1/350 Proteus = 1.5 inches (the lost Proteus prop) ...in a few months... ran into casting problem and had to redesign the hull top part yet again.

1/24 Proteus = 21.9 inches ... in about a year


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Hey there! It's March! ;-) I just wandered into this thread from info over on SSM, and wandered through the 1/72nd piccies. When I saw that you actually included the "surgical laser," I did a double take. Awesome attention to detail, and I can see this is going to be a pain to cast. Kudos, though! This is a subject that has long deserved this sort of treatment. Can't wait to see ordering info...!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Day job is still killing me... but I work at least a little every day on the 1/72 Proteus master parts. I hope to send them to the caster very soon. This kit is like my baby... I have been very slow and careful, but she will be a jaw dropper. The laser is one of the few parts that is still unresolved... I either have to beef it up to make it consistently castable or deal with it as one of those parts that tends to get screwed up in casting and ends up holding up otherwise complete kits.

Thanks for reviving a seemingly dead thread!

Drew

When I first got into this I think I tended to "post" too much. I've since slowed my posting hype and try to only post when things are really ready... I keep all the along the way stuff to include, and I post stuff to my photobucket whenever I feel like it.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm really, _REALLY_ looking forward to seeing this kit. The test shots look great!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful proportions, Drew! Juuust right!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys! I CAN"T WAIT to roll out the final parts pics! She is a sight to behold! My favorite comment from someone was comparing it to parts for a swiss watch! She is super detailed to the max! Look for an update soon!

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
Do you think you'll have anything to bring to Wonderfest?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

My plans right now... heavily dependant on some elements beyond my control... are to have lots of Flying Sub and Chariot Figure kits stocked up at the catalogs, assuming they will have them, and to have the 1/72 Proteus with me... and hopefully a few copies of it to sell... but there's a lot of casting to do and it may just not be ready... I'll bring whatever I have for looking at around a table of drinks. Like sooo many of you, I wish I could do this full time for a living, but alas... it is not the case.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been quiet on this thread for a long time...deciding not to show any more until it was ready... well... that moment is looming. I'll be sending parts for the 1/72 Proteus to casting on Monday... here's a look at the final Hull top... before priming... I'll do another round of polish after I prime her in the morning.

I just though a few of you would enjoy looking at the rough version!


----------



## CDR Tacket (Apr 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:Gorgeous!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

In a twisted way.... love the color!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah,..it's kinda of a arterial red.

that's it! there's your marketing slogan...

Get your Proteus! the ultimate "Blood Vessel"!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I shot her with some primer... spotted a few spots that need a little more clean up... oh hey... I said she was going to the caster on Monday... well... just a tiny bit more perfection and she's on her way!

Note... larger and less compressed version of this pic is on my photobucket page at http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=Proteus72AlmostFinishedLarge.jpg
...but be sure to click to see the image full size if you go there.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm just so excited I can't help myself! Here's another pic!

I did find a few spots that need just a little more love and attention... but i will get heer off to the caster very very soon!

Cheers

Drew

Oh... one one more thing... that was VERY important to me as I have developed this kit... all the windows are perfectly flat like the full size mock up... so "futured" up they should catch light like facets on a jewel!

also... slightly larger and much less compressed versions of htese pics can be viewed at http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Proteus 72 scale/


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wow...that can't come soon enough...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I kew this would be a great kit but I think you have really out done yourself!

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Work continues on her! I've got a little more clean up and touch up to doon the interior, but she's got hours of work left... not days, weeks, or months! I really want to have a finished product by Wonderfest!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I know you will be trying to get as many of these beauties up to Wonderfest (and you will run out VERY fast). I can't make it up there this year- just be sure to have a second run made so I can buy one when you get back.
I don't have any idea as to cost of this kit (it will be worth every cent though)- I will just need to get a running start at saving up for it when it becomes available.
I still think the level of detail is astounding- _how_ many inches long it it?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

She is 7.3 inches long.

Don't worry... I will open up the ordering list BEFORE wonderfest to you guys... and I don't expect to have kits to actually sell by Wonderfest... just the first completed kits... one built up quickly, one in parts to show... and the rest in casting... which takes a little time... I hope to be putting kits in the mail just 2 weeks or so after Wonderfest. That's what I'm hoping for, anyway!

Estimate cost around $150 or so, but I can't be firm until I know casting costs and such. There will be 2 add-on figure kits... one of the 5 crew standing (pilot seated) and another of them all strapped into their seats with a replacement Map table all opened up with the slide out seats deployed.

Decals and Photoetch will probably hold everything up... but since those are easy to mail, I will probably just start shipping and send them along when they are ready in simple envelopes.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds Great!

.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Are you also still working on that small, 1:350 version?


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> ...she's got hours of work left...


EXCITING!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah... the little 1/350 proteus is still alive and kicking... but I put it on the back burner when we failed to cast the Hull Top in clear as I wanted... It will get made for sure... it is the thing that got me started... but I will only make it when I figure out how to make it reduculously cool, and for that the windows have turned out to be quite difficult... and I won't stand for thickened frames, and I demand that the windows be clear enough to actually see the interior clearly... look for it to come out in a few months... it is 99% finished and has been for a loooong time, now. Thanks for asking!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Working on the final surface quality...

I know Rob (Carson Dyle) will want to put his signiture new car polish surface on her... so I am trying to get rid of all the artifacts of her polygonal origins...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The pre-shrink Proteus was a gloss white and all shiny- it did not stay that way long so it depends on where in the movie you plan on duplicating.

.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

drewid142 said:


> yeah... the little 1/350 proteus is still alive and kicking... but I put it on the back burner when we failed to cast the Hull Top in clear as I wanted... It will get made for sure...


Cool... I`m eagerly waiting for this one!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm packing up all the parts for the Proteus to go off to casting!

..a few more teasers!

This will present some interesting painting challenges!

Oh... larger versions of these pics, and quite a few other new pics are on the photobucket http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Proteus 72 scale/


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

here's a shot with pretty much all the parts in it...

...and if you look around on the photobucket site you can find rough draft of assembly instructions... some parts have changed significantly since I did that first draft... but it is still great to study how it all goes together.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A true thing of Beauty!
It is amazing how much detail you managed to get with such tiny parts!

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...working on reference guides for the caster to keep him sane...

Casting Sprues are shown in Blue... actual parts are grey.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

My God, whoever is casting that thing is my hero.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK FOLKS! I will have a bunch of copies of the 1/72 Proteus kit in my hands at the end of the week... I should agree on pricing with the caster this weekend and open up to taking orders next week... so check back this weekend to see plenty of pics of the actual kit and get your name on the list! I'm excited like a little kid about this one! The kits I get this week are spoken for... test builds, packaging photography, stuff like that... but the kits will start rolling out very soon after that!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

REALLY looking forward to this- I just hope I can swing the finances to get in on the first batch!

.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I have always wanted a great kit of the Proteus. Now it looks like I may get an outstatnding one! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...with each day, comes a new challenge! I started sculpting the details onto the Proteus Figures... putting cloths and hair onto 1/72 figures is hard! I seem to be getting good results, though. Here's a peak at the first one... not finished... I just wanted to get a good look so I took a picture... even with mag goggles on... I have to close one eye to work this small while sculpting! Sometimes a Macro-Lens photo shows me things I just can't see directly.

I'm doing 2 complete figure sets for the Proteus... one with everybody standing, and the other with everybody strapped into seats.

...still hoping to post pictures of the actual cast Proteus kit this weekend... without the figures.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh well... no pics of cast Proteus this weekend... caster is still doing the hull top... getting window frames perfect requires some extra steps in mold making... he should get them to me early next week, though! I will post pics and open to orders officially some time next week!

nurturer... to get on the list, please send an email to [email protected]

also... anyone that wants to get their "place in line"... even before price is officially set... send an email to [email protected] please put Proteus in the subject line. I expect the price to be somewhere around $150 or so, with one of the two figure sets as small add-ons.

If you have already sent me an e-mail regarding the Proteus to that address... relax... you are on the list... no need to send again.

Please do not send Private Message on this board... I will still just ask you to please send to the aim address... as that is where I keep track of these things.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Email sent.

Oh.... like your avatar... Cool.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Starmanmm

Oh... let me add something... sometimes I get into a situation where I see comments from someone with a username on these boards... get an email with a different name, and never get a real name... this makes it very difficult to keep track of things... please include in your email your hobbytalk user name and your real name so I can sort the list and find people more easily...

Thanks!

Drew

the avatar... yeah... kind of cool! It's the logo for my "Model Company" It's a little complex for 125 pixels... but I was inspired by some of the cool avatars around here... and since I do seem to post quite a bit... I decided to make myself a clearer identity. 

Now if I can just eek out enough time to get my website up. My wife asked me why I am not marketing to try to reach more people... I explained to her that I have to get the production pipeline working first. There's no point in running around trying to find more people to wait for me to get products manufactured! But I'm working on that with the caster(s) and the site will go up soon... with the pretty logo and stuff.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Understandably curious as to the ETA on the 1/72 Proteus. Something tells me that that thing call 'life' has probably gotten in the way . . .


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

not at all, nurturer! Well... actually... it has often been in the way... but I JUST UNPACKED THE FIRST CASTINGS of the full 1/72 Proteus kit 10 minutes ago! I will be doing a quick test build for display at the show and to document for instructions. I'll post pics when I can... some time this week... I have to take a bunch of photos for packaging, instructions, and promotion.

www.crownestmodels.com catalog site will go live wednesday evening, although it will be very shy on "in stock" items at first.

One important thing... keeping up with these waiting lists is a lot of work... so I will be setting the catalog site up to announce how many are in stock... and I will figure out some new system for "pre-orders". I won't be selling at the show, just displaying on a small corner of the Atomic City table. 

For those of you "on the list" I WILL FINISH FILLING YOUR ORDERS... but will no longer be keeping new "lists" until I figure out the new system.

Also... in this same package... i now have enough Flying Sub figures to fill every order I have... so look out for emials and paypal invoices as soon as I can get to them... hopefully tonight some time!

That "life" thing... sometimes referred to as the "day job" is still beating me into submission right now... I am self employed... so I never actually go to work... but I never actually get to leave work either.

EDIT - oh... I should add... I AM SOOOO PUMPED! THIS KIT LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Will that be crownestmodels.com or crowsnestmodels.com?
Either way, I'm so looking forward!


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Good news indeed!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks starseeker!

correction... www.crowsnestmodels.com will go live on Wednesday evening.

it was indeed mispelled in earlier post.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The server www.crowsnestmodels.com at crowsnestmodels.com requires a username and password.

Warning: This server is requesting that your username and password be sent in an insecure manner (basic authentication without a secure connection).
=============================
Is that going to change or do I need to apply for a password?

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

as stated earlier... it will go live on Wednesday evening.

It is up and running right now... test purchase has been made, shipping junk is all working... just have to finish loading it with graphics.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Working out the details...*

I'm working out the details... first complete set of cast parts are in... a number of parts need to be recast... we rushed to get the kit showable for the show... but she is looking sweet... just a glimpse...

EDIT... why is this different from previous posts? These are actual cast parts... she is ALMOST ready for folks to actualy build her!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The castings look great!

.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

very nice, good to see this one coming together!

Any words on the mini mercury?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

funny you should ask! Rick Sternbach did up a set of decals for me and I just got them... they look fantastic. The mini mercury kits will go into rubber in a few weeks and i will finish up the 1/32 Mercury some time this summer. Right now I have to focus on the Proteus and other kits I am bringing out, as well as getting my website up and running.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Mini Mercury?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Mercury Atlas/

soon to release

Mercury Spacecraft (Window and Porthole versions) in 1/144 and 1/72 scales, and a Mercury Atlas in 1/96 scale.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Mercury Atlas/
> 
> soon to release
> 
> Mercury Spacecraft (Window and Porthole versions) in 1/144 and 1/72 scales, and a Mercury Atlas in 1/96 scale.


Those are grown also?
It is amazing the level of detail you get...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh... I wish I had more time! I am slamming together a test build of the 1/72 scale Proteus kit for display at the show. No colors really... just primed and white exterior and light grey interior probably. Here's some cool shots of her!

These are actual cast parts, now! Some of the molds still need a little work... so there will be a few more weeks of mold making, but she is really here!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

and a few more...


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think I might have to re-think the inner frame... the casting is perfect, and I was able to extract a perfect part... but the extraction process... documented here... was very very delicate.

last pic shows it in place... snapped in perfectly!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

My biggest fear was that when all the parts were cast... would they still all fit inside... and yes! Fit is perfect! We rushed the molds for the show... so we are re-molding a number of parts to eliminate bubbles and seams and such... but I am THRILLED with the results!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You are going to knock their socks off at wonderfest! It looks great in the pictures, I can only imagine how it will appear in person.
I can't make it this year but those who can will be impressed!= for sure!

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Richard!

Here's a few more!

oh... for those that want to order... I'm not doing waiting lists any more... finishing up the ones on the list already... then moving to simpler ordering off my catalog page which will go live tomorrow night some time. I am not selling at Wonderfest so no need to worry about missing out on that. The Proteus will be "out of stock" when the site goes live... she is almost ready... but not quite yet. I will post announcements here when I do updates on my new site.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Be sure to take some of the movie reference photos with you. Most people know the exterior well but forget how the interior was configured/detailed. When they see how well you duplicated the film sets and props jaws will drop.
I watched the film again this week and I am going to go over it again with these new images of your project. I think even the rivet counters will be happy...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

www.crowsnestmodels.com is live!

the only thing in stock right now is the FLying Sub figures... I just got a huge load of them from the caster... anyone waiting will get their invoice after the show... I just don't have time right now to catch up... I have something like 50 sets on hand... but I am not selling at the show... so they will be here when I get back.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Absolutely amazing job on the 1/72 _Proteus_. At half the size of the Lunar Models vacform/resin kit (which, IMO, is one of the better sci-fi garage kits), it has more than twice the level of interior detail and it'll be WAY easier to build. Are you including accurate decals for the registration markings and propulsion intake warnings?

Just one tiny nit to pick -- once the hull is glued shut, there doesn't seem to be any way of viewing that splendidly detailed aft compartment. Or can the upper and lower hull halves press-fit together without glue and without a noticeable seam? It would be a shame to paint and detail the aft compartment and not be able to see it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Good point scotpens! The Upper hull is designed to be removable... if you look at how it all goes together, the seams are on the underside largely out of site. Others may want to seal it all up and smooth it out to be seamless... in which case they will need to put a single led in the back room to light her up... and she can be seen through the door... much of the cool detail is lost in that scenario... but as it happens, the detail that is lost is where you could easily hide an led out of site to iluminate the room. Power would probably need to be external unless someone is really clever.... or the door could be closed... losing the back room entirely, but freeing it up for electronics.

Yes... decals for markings will be included... as well as decals for the panels... hopefully a little decal softener and future will snug them down onto the panels over the upraised details... I personally plan to try my hand at actually painting the details onto the panels, but they are SMALL... so it seems decals would be a good option for some.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Any itty bitty roll up maps?

.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh well... this is as far as I was able to get in the time allowed... so here's what I will put out to be viewed... the top comes off.

A couple of important parts have to get remolded to improve the quality... but I'm very happy with her. I look forward to getting the final quality parts in some of your hands to see what can really be done with her!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

If you really want to see that back room you could always open up those two windows on either side of the rudder. You never clearly see those are windows in the movie and they are blocked by those metal swing-open shields on the inside of the set (which are only shown in photos, not clearly in the film either), but they are windows.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had fogotten about those stern windows!

.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Drew had one at WF..... looking great!

Also, was great to meet you Drew! :wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

YEAH!

I had a great time at the show and really enjoyed meeting those of you that I met... many of whom I met 2 years ago... but really didn't attach faces to names until this show.

I've already booked that same table for next year... so the fire is lit under my hiney to keep at it and be ready to show and sell next year. All I did this year was set up some displays on a portion of Atomic City's table.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Are we there yet?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Almost! Caster is totally reworking molds to get all the small parts to come out sweet and i am re-doing all the seats and girders off of my poorly designed sprues so he can work his mold making magic on them. I'm not posting anything again until she is done, sample build up is completed, and I have bunches of them in stock... but that day will come soon!

Thanks for asking!

Drew


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Are we there yet?

Went to the website to order and I'm wondering if maybe I missed it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Funny you should ask!

I have the first actual kit packed up right here... going out to a modeler to do a beauty/test build for me. I'm not going to offer it until I build up some stock, but the caster is finally working on exactly that. I gave up promising dates a long time ago... once i get a kit into the casters hands it is out of my control... I just keep asking for it until it gets done.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is great news! I am hoping my finances will calm down just in time for this kit when it is avaiable.
.


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

Good to know it's not a 'dead project'. Thanks for the update.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello Drew :wave:

I have been watching this with project glee to say the least. I probably have missed it along the way but what is the kits cost so far and how long is the waiting list?

The Ships total length?

Are there any public pics of those 'aft' windows?

Thanks guys!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cost to be around $150
no waiting list... I got into trouble with my first offering being late so now I only take orders for kits on hand... I am building up stock with the caster and hope to offer her in january.

pic of rear windows from inside
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/...cale/?action=view&current=BackRoomWindows.jpg

lots more pics
http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Proteus 72 scale/?start=0

I've got a superstar doing a beauty/test build, he should have gotten the kit today! Should post some more super cool pics of actual kit build soon!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Me hats off to ya laddy! NICE WORK! and home work is a A+:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Been looking foward to this one!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm counting the minutes until I can order this...


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

It was just announced by Fox yesterday that James Cameron's next film will be a long-awaited remake of Fantastic Voyage. In 3D. Let the debate over the nu-Proteus' design begin...


----------



## nurturer (Mar 24, 2007)

If there is a re-make, and if the sub doesn't look like the Proteus, it simply won't be Fantastic Voyage. In my mind, the movie title and the Proteus design are synonymous.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For me the Proteus is the only reason I watch the movie. It is the ideal exploration craft- massive panaramic windows, cool pilot control dome, efficient design for tight locations. It also was 'real'- people were inside of it and you could see them, they walked on top of it and swam around it. Most other SciFi craft had that disconnect between the ship and the people using it. The Proteus was a feasible design, well thought out and was shown doing it's job in a spectacular fashion.

.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> . . . The Proteus was a feasible design, well thought out and was shown doing it's job in a spectacular fashion.


Believable in the context of the film, perhaps. Feasible, meaning such a craft could really exist and function? No way, José!

But that's why it's called science _fiction_.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

While it did have the usual Hollywood fudges- no engines or fuel storage, I do think the basic design could be developed into a tear world funcional craft. It would look different to hold the required hardware, but when you look at the hull shape, control surfaces and layout it has the fundimentals.

.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, it does have the same basic horseshoe shape as Jacques Cousteau's diving saucer -- except that the diving saucer goes backwards!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Big News... Good and Bad*

I finished the first set of masters almost a year ago for the 1/72 scale Proteus kit... then I recently completely re-mastered her and traveled to Los Angeles to meet with Jim Key and the team at Custom Replicas to have them cast her.

The Bad News... I will not be going forward with the 1/72 Scale Proteus kit. She is awesome, and maybe someday I will produce her, but the parts are too fragile and the success rate on casting her will be too low at the level of detail that I insist upon.

The Good News... I am re-mastering her one more time but this time in 1/48 scale and Custom Replicas will be casting her! I will deliver new masters to them in about a month, and they will get her done quickly after that. I have been experimenting with this larger scale for a while already. At this larger scale many of the details that came out to .020 thickness will now be .030 and will allow much higher success rates in the casting. I will, as always, bump up the detail just a tad further since I will have a little more resolution to play with. She's going to be awesome and she should be available by the end of June or early July.

I will also be re-mastering the large Cora display stand... she was 13 inches tall, so she will now be almost 20 inches tall. I don't expect a lot of folks to go for that option... but it's just too darned cool and I have to do it.

For those of you that don't already know who they are... the Custom Replicas team are some of the finest artisans in the GK world, and I am extremely excited about this new relationship. The quality of the castings will be superb, and the work will get done quickly, as casting her IS their day job. Thank you all for your patience. She is coming soon. I just had to make sure she was everything she could be before letting her out.

In addition to the Proteus and the Ultimate Spindrift Display Stand, Custom Replicas is already working on casting my 1/32 scale Mercury Spacecraft and 1/96 Mercury Atlas Booster kits. All will be released quite soon, and I can finally say that with confidence.

The other casters that I have been working with are very talented guys, but they have day jobs and I am affraid I overloaded them. They will continue to cast the Jupiter 2 figures and other smaller scale figure kits. I am hopeful that they will find the time to get those castings done now that they do not have an overload of too many kits on their plates to get done. I'll post more later... but right now I have to dig back in and get Proteus masters re-done at 48 scale. I'll be very busy this next month!

Drew
Crow's Nest Models

Proteus 72 Scale = 7.3 inches long
Proteus 48 scale = 11 inches long

We'll see how long it takes Lou or someone else to comment on the increased size of Cora's attributes at this new scale!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

oh, you think you know me...


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

You're latest update is good news and bad news. Good because while I like the Proteus, I felt 1/72 was too small. I think 1/48 is much better. Bad because I'm sure the price will go up.

Any idea on price point for the 1/48?

p.s. I really dig the Spindrift display piece--very nicely done and a great idea!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm actually glad to hear this--I think 1/48 is the perfect scale for this ship. In resin 1/32 is just too big and heavy and while 1/72 would have been a lovely little kit, it's small for my taste. The Wilco ship has had its run and can still be the choice for people who want something more affordable.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

It's now been two months since we last heard from Drew on the other tread. Any news of him, the baby or the Protheus progress??? It seemed to me in July, that the project was finally on track, with a soon to be release date. Since it is one of the few grail subjects that wasn't produced in the last ten years, with the new technologies availables and the level of perfection he is putting in, I would like to see Drew's efforts come to fruition...

Gaétan


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Any Proteus news?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry for the long silence... I ran into major problems with getting my casting work done, and eventually switched casters and just went silent to stop making empty promises. Proteus has been scaled up to 48 scale so it is now 11 inches or so. Masters are at Custom Replicas, altough I just got the Hull top and bottom back to improve fit... it should be back into production next week... I will announce profusely when she is finally ready, but until then, I am trying to solve problems and leave the "hype" for when there is actual product available.

Sorry... soon... I NEVER give up... but I don't comprimise much either... she will be perfect!

Drew


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As a fortune cookie note I was read stated, "Patience is the step-sister to wisdom". I'm happy to wait for the best possible kit of Proteus, considering that it took me 3 months (on-and-off) to complete the LM version (which only looks 3/4 as good as Carsons' build) .
Keep up the great work, Drew, I know we won't be disappointed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Drew.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks for the up date also.... but how is the addition to the family doing?


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Sounds great! Thanks for the update!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the encouragement... I'll get back to my voluminous posting style when I have finished something!

Starmanmm... here's a little shot of Cailin... thanks for asking... she's doing great, but seriously exhausting!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Adorable, Drew.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement... I'll get back to my voluminous posting style when I have finished something!
> 
> Starmanmm... here's a little shot of Cailin... thanks for asking... she's doing great, but seriously exhausting!


Thanks for the Heads up on the Proteus Drew! Can't wait to get one. 
But even more importantly the best wishes finally getting Cailin home,
being a father is the hardest and the most rewarding experience a man
will ever have in his life. Enjoy sir.

Well...that is kids, modeling, and maybe the wife..somtimes. Lol.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Great Drew, beautiful kid... and time for your family always comes first, enjoy every moment of it... I have always considered relation with someone like a plant that need's nourishment, forget it and it will wither away... We will get the Proteus in due time


And that is from the guy who check HT every day if you posted something new...;-)

Gaétan


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

drewid142 wrote


> Starmanmm... here's a little shot of Cailin... thanks for asking... she's doing great, but seriously exhausting!


True... but like I told you at WF... enjoy these moments... they grow up pretty fast!

She is a cutie! :thumbsup:


----------

